# Espuma Products Sample Thread (UPDATED)



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

*UPDATE*

Espuma samples are now finished!

(Firstly thanks to DW Admin Mark & Shaun for approving this thread)

Following on from this thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279794

I have decided to arrange 1L samples for the following products: 

Espuma Revolution Wheel Cleaner
Espuma Activo Hi-Foaming Snow Foam
Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing

Pricing:

1L of Espuma Revolution delivered RM 1st Class - £10.00 each
1L of Espuma Activo delivered RM 1st Class - £9.50 each 
1L of Espuma RD50 delivered RM 1st Class - £12.50 each

(Prices include: 1L Plastic Bottle/RM 1st Class Postage/Padded Mailer/Labelling).

Postage Discount:
2 items - £1.50 off
3 items - £28 delivered

Payment will be taken once all 5 positions for that item have been filled.

Payment can be made by Paypal (Gift or buyer covers fees) or Bank Transfer.

Thanks
Dan

*Update*

As mentioned earlier on I said any money left over would be donated to Cancer Research UK. There was a couple of quid left over so I've added to it to make it £25.

Thanks to stantheman for his kind donation as well :thumb:










*Update*

*NEW SAMPLES LIST ON PAGE 26*


Espuma RD50 - Same price as above
Espuma Revolution - Same price as above
Espuma Activo - Same price as above
Espuma Dasheen - £13.50 delivered
Espuma Astro - £11.50 delivered
Espuma Crystal Green - £8.00 delivered

For multiple items there will be a postage discount.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Espuma Revolution:
1. Junior bear
2.
3.
4.
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2.
3.
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Rd50 please....can someone ad me as can't do it on my phone...cheers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution:
1. Junior bear
2.
3.
4.
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2.
3.
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma Revolution:
> 1. Junior bear
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


Please add me in for the rd50 aswell, thanks!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Espuma Revolution:
1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3.
4.
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3.
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3.
4.
5.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Tips! How did you do that?


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

I´m interested in the Revolution, any idea how much is shipping to germany ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ghostrider said:


> I´m interested in the Revolution, any idea how much is shipping to germany ?


I'll have a look now :thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Espuma Revolution:
1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3.
4.
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

stantheman said:


> Thanks Tips! How did you do that?


He, he - looks like you got the hang of it, stantheman ( I hope)


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Tips said:


> He, he - looks like you got the hang of it, stantheman ( I hope)


If copying and pasting is the way then yes! If not then do let me know, thanks again!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

stantheman said:


> If copying and pasting is the way then yes! If not then do let me know, thanks again!


Copy & Paste for the win :thumb:

Handy for those pesky 'I want freebies' lists that pop up now and then


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

rd50 here


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Espuma Revolution:
1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3.
4.
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4.
5.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tempted to buy another litre of rd50

Used it tonight, omg it's ace. If it lives up to its durability claims I want 25litres










Win


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ghostrider said:


> I´m interested in the Revolution, any idea how much is shipping to germany ?


Would be an extra £3.63 to Germany mate.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Espuma Revolution:
1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3. Ghostrider
4.
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4.
5.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Tempted to buy another litre of rd50
> 
> Win


I know, I've applied it to three sets of 4 x tyres, and I'm getting messages from friends saying it looks sweet.

Fingers twitching for second litre lol ....

ps - Jordan, let it cure for 24 hours for that T1 like durability, I know you like it blingy, so don't be upset when it calms down, coz that's when the magic appears.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Well it's sat now for the night so hopefully the moisture in the air doesn't affect it, haven't got access to a garage today unfortunately


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Espuma Revolution:
1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3. Ghostrider
4.
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4. stez
5.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Oooooo should I, shouldn't I...


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

You should


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Arghhhh ....... spidey senses tingling.


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

In fact, by the look of that list, your screen-name has to begin with the letter s in order to qualify


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe I should mess it up


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Maybe I should mess it up


+2

Stip - the artist formally known as Tips


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll give the RD50 a try 

1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3. Ghostrider
4.
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4. stez
5. Princy


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Noooooooo!

Good call buddy :thumb:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Been wanting to try a decent tyre dressing that didn't have too much of a shine and you seem to rate it highly mate so thought I'd give it a whirl


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome on my Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 and looks even better on Toyo T1 Sport tyres, which will be my next set of tyres 

It can look glossy/blingy on different tyre compounds (hard/soft), so give it a light wipe with a paper towel after application or wait a few days for the gloss to settle down.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

It'll be going on my Proxes T1r so that's good to hear


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Tyre dressing filled up fast.... oh well.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Aargh missed out . Dam .

Anyone drops out ill have all 3


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

james_death said:


> The Tyre dressing filled up fast.... oh well.





cbred said:


> Aargh missed out . Dam .
> 
> Anyone drops out ill have all 3


If there's enough interest then I could add another 5L of RD50 onto the order :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> If there's enough interest then I could add another 5L of RD50 onto the order :thumb:


That I,m interested in


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

cbred said:


> That I,m interested in


1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3. Ghostrider
4.
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4. stez
5. Princy

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

All 3 please


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3. Ghostrider
4. cbred
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4. cbred
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4. stez
5. Princy

1. cbred
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm in for rd50 can't copy and paste on my phone sorry

Edit: please and thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3. Ghostrider
4. cbred
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4. cbred
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4. stez
5. Princy

1. cbred
2. GAZLOZ
3.
4.
5.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3. Ghostrider
4. cbred
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4. cbred
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4. stez
5. Princy

1. cbred
2. GAZLOZ
3. Tosh
4.
5.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3. Ghostrider
4. cbred
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4. cbred
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4. stez
5. Princy

1. cbred
2. GAZLOZ
3. Tosh
4. JBirchy
5.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear
2. Tips
3. Ghostrider
4. cbred
5. Heavyd

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Stantheman
4. cbred
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4. stez
5. Princy

1. cbred
2. GAZLOZ
3. Tosh
4. JBirchy
5 Heavyd


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

This thread about ready for the order to be placed now so please is anyone else interested in the RD50????

So another 5lt can be added to the order... getting great reviews on here....

Dont want to hold anyone else's orders up so no worries if the order has to go as is.

But im after some to try and certainly a darn good way to test out without shelling out on the 5lt and darn good of the OP to go out of his way in sorting and posting...:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tbh, I'll be buying 5ltrs next time round

You may aswel, it's great


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Tbh, I'll be buying 5ltrs next time round
> 
> You may aswel, it's great


I'm probably gonna do this too. Just want the 1 litre to give it a go first to make sure I get on with it. I'm sure I will


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Honestly, you do not need 5l of revolution. It's excessive for the home user.

It's not cheap to post 1l and get bottles therefore I think the price is reasonable.

Keep this on topic please.


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Im interested in the tyre dressing if there are any more samples available?


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Stick me down on any reserve list for Revolution and RD50


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Honestly, you do not need 5l of revolution. It's excessive for the home user.
> 
> It's not cheap to post 1l and get bottles therefore I think the price is reasonable.
> 
> Keep this on topic please.


Was talking about rd50 tbh mate

Nothing off topic about it either


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Was talking about rd50 tbh mate
> 
> Nothing off topic about it either


He wasn't referring to you mate. It was to someone else whose comments have been deleted now.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Sowwy :/


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Everyone should have a PM now containing the payment details.

If not let me know and I'll re-send.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Payment sent fella


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Payment sent


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

7GH252579V045974Y

Payment sent Dan . Cheers mate


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

payment sent

Unique Transaction ID3CP536222Y936090X


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dan, please offer my 'space' of Espuma Revolution & Espuma Astro to any other interested parties in buying these great products at a great price.

PM sent.

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear
2. 
3. Ghostrider
4. cbred
5. Heavyd

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. 
3. Stantheman
4. cbred
5.

Espuma RD50 #1
1. sistersvisions
2. stantheman
3. spoony
4. stez
5. Princy

Espuma RD50 #2
1. cbred
2. GAZLOZ
3. Tosh
4. JBirchy
5 Heavyd


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Payment sent thanks


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Payment sent


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Dan, payment sent for both RD50 and Activo.
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID9FR71364NP630803U)
Cheers fella! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

List updated...

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Payment sent. Thanks mate !!!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Most successful group buy so far? List filled fast, and payments Recieved even quicker! Good stuff


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Everyone should have a PM now containing the payment details.
> 
> If not let me know and I'll re-send.


Dan I've had to PM you again as I forgot to add delivery address in PayPal message box, please accept my sincere apologies. 
stantheman

EDIT: There's always one isn't there!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

So before Dan gets the Order in,

Is there anyone not in the group buy already for RD50 after some.

Im after some and 2 other members said they would like some in this thread.



mattyslk said:


> Im interested in the tyre dressing if there are any more samples available?





fulcrumer said:


> Stick me down on any reserve list for Revolution and RD50


Any chance of anymore?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

james_death said:


> Any chance of anymore?


Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - RESERVE

Espuma Activo
1. DMH-01
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4.
5.

Espuma RD50 - list#1
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy

Espuma RD50 - list#2
1. cbred - Payment Received
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#3
1. james_death
2. mattyslk
3. fulcrumer
4. Tips
5.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - RESERVE

Espuma Activo
1. DMH-01
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4.
5.

Espuma RD50 - list#1
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy

Espuma RD50 - list#2
1. cbred - Payment Received
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#3
1. james_death
2. mattyslk
3. fulcrumer
4. Tips
5. Mrbloke


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I shall pay shortly


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoony said:


> I shall pay shortly


No rush matey :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Done now mate


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

If anyone drops out of the rd50 list I will be happy to take their place.:thumb:
Just back from rainy spain so found this thread a bit late


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Payment for the RD50 sent as gift

Unique Transaction ID5GH263494Y8406727

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Transaction ID: 9LM63377G7083932X

Thank Dan.

Payment made as you can see and thanks again... your a star sir for taking this on...:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Can we start making payments for the third RD50 list?

Or do we wait till you have enough ...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5.

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk
3. fulcrumer
4. Tips
5. Mrbloke


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Can we start making payments for the third RD50 list?


Indeed you can :thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi guys ,if theres a 4th list for espuma RD50 ,stick my name down..


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheers

Paid for the RD50

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID2XE56193CB410011T)

Let me know if I make the Revolution list


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

I'm in for Activo and RD50. I'm from Portugal.

Regards


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID07S07599GU5448421

Thanks for running this mate!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

fulcrumer said:


> Let me know if I make the Revolution list


Your name was on the list but somehow it disappeared. But yeah you've got the last spot, remember to minus £1.50 as you've got two items :thumb:


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm also in for the 4° GB RD50 shipped to Belgium. (Price?)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just helping out Dan :thumb:

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - RESERVE

Espuma Activo
1. DMH-01
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46 - RESERVE (Portugal Shipping)
5.

Espuma RD50 - list#1
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#2
1. cbred - Payment Received
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#3
1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received
4. Tips
5. Mrbloke

Espuma RD50 - list#4
1. josadler - RESERVE (Belgium Shipping)
2. red46 - RESERVE (Portugal Shipping)
3. fS3kel - RESERVE
4. 
5.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID1S413244J87164223) for RD50 :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

can someone add me to rd50 list 4 please


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Here ya go, from a blue to a red. :thumb:

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - *RESERVE*

Espuma Activo
1. DMH-01
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46 - *RESERVE* (Portugal Shipping)
5.

Espuma RD50 - list#1
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#2
1. cbred - Payment Received
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#3
1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#4
1. josadler - *RESERVE* (Belgium Shipping)
2. red46 - *RESERVE* (Portugal Shipping)
3. fS3kel - *RESERVE*
4. RedUntilDead - *RESERVE*
5.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Is the deal for the 1ltr aspuma rd50 still on please


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Pop your name on the list #4


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

How do I do that please


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

#4 list. Davo3587


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

You need to click quote on the post with the list in, then edit your name into it


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Any more of the RD50 available

I was going to copy/paste my name into spot number 4,but that would be really cheeky lol


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

davo3587 said:


> #4 list. Davo3587


Here you go mate

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - RESERVE

Espuma Activo
1. DMH-01
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46 - RESERVE (Portugal Shipping)
5.

Espuma RD50 - list#1
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#2
1. cbred - Payment Received
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#3
1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#4
1. josadler - RESERVE (Belgium Shipping)
2. red46 - RESERVE (Portugal Shipping)
3. fS3kel - RESERVE
4. RedUntilDead - RESERVE
5. davo3587

and if there is any more,I would also like one,thank's


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great gesture paulmc08, very sporting of you. :thumb:

Add yourself to the fifth list, I'm sure Dan would be happy to buy another round of RD50 if those fifth slots get filled up too.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Lets not lose sight here that Dan has gone out of his way for us here and for no finacial benefit to himself and with all the hassle this brings from ordering products, bottles etc and decanting into litre bottles packing them up printing address labels etc and trotting off to the post office so that WE can sample some of the stuff that is basically out of reach for many of us due to the quantities it's supplied in. All in all it's very time consuming so hats off to the man they call DAN! Cheers matey have a drink on me.(Just about to pm you again!)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Blimey, I didn't expect this to be as popular as it has been.

Just an update I ordered 5L of Activo, 5L of Revolution and 15L of RD50 last night along with the bottles.

I don't mind ordering some more RD50 if there's more people who want it (as there's already a list 4 I can see that there is).


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

stantheman said:


> Lets not lose sight here that Dan has gone out of his way for us here and for no finacial benefit to himself and with all the hassle this brings from ordering products, bottles etc and decanting into litre bottles packing them up printing address labels etc and trotting off to the post office so that WE can sample some of the stuff that is basically out of reach for many of us due to the quantities it's supplied in. All in all it's very time consuming so hats off to the man they call DAN! Cheers matey have a drink on me.(Just about to pm you again!)


Thanks for the kind words matey.

I've also PM'd you back :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Blimey, I didn't expect this to be as popular as it has been.
> 
> Just an update I ordered 5L of Activo, 5L of Revolution and 15L of RD50 last night along with the bottles.
> 
> I don't mind ordering some more RD50 if there's more people who want it (as there's already a list 4 I can see that there is).


I blame it on that pesky 'RD50' thread, thirty eight pages long and ten thousand views just for a tyre dressing thread started by some loon.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Tips said:


> I blame it on that pesky 'RD50' thread, thirty eight pages long and ten thousand views just for a tyre dressing thread started by some loon.


^^:lol::lol:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Dan, PM sent.
(Unique Transaction ID90B28133LB943372X)


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

stantheman said:


> Lets not lose sight here that Dan has gone out of his way for us here and for no finacial benefit to himself and with all the hassle this brings from ordering products, bottles etc and decanting into litre bottles packing them up printing address labels etc and trotting off to the post office so that WE can sample some of the stuff that is basically out of reach for many of us due to the quantities it's supplied in. All in all it's very time consuming so hats off to the man they call DAN! Cheers matey have a drink on me.(Just about to pm you again!)


^^ Well said that man!

Thanks again Dan, i know stantheman has said it and i'm sure i speak for everyone else that your efforts are very much appreciated! Hopefully you have made a little bit for yourself due to the economies of scale to cover the time you have spent sorting this for us mere mortals!

Top man that Dan! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd be interested in a Litre of RD50 also Dan :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received 

1. josadler
2. red46
3. S3kel
4. RedUntilDead
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri 
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

As said above, thanks for the effort Dan :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> ^^ Well said that man!
> 
> Thanks again Dan, i know stantheman has said it and i'm sure i speak for everyone else that your efforts are very much appreciated! Hopefully you have made a little bit for yourself due to the economies of scale to cover the time you have spent sorting this for us mere mortals!
> 
> Top man that Dan! :thumb:


Thanks Jon :thumb:

As I said to stantheman if there is anything left over I'll be donating it to Cancer Research UK.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Thanks Jon :thumb:
> 
> As I said to stantheman if there is anything left over I'll be donating it to Cancer Research UK.


You are winning hearts and minds here Dan :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4.
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received 

1. josadler
2. red46
3. S3kel
4. RedUntilDead
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri 
2. paulmc08
3.
4.
5.

can I send payment now,or wait until you give the go ahead :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi paulmc08

Hit Dan with a PM - he's the best Dawg to advise you on payment :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheer's Tips

might get it quicker woo hoo :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

paulmc08 said:


> Cheer's Tips
> 
> might get it quicker woo hoo :thumb:


Indeed, flashing those dollar bills always helps. :thumb:


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

My name is missing from Activo. I think now are ok:thumb:

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received

1. josadler
2. red46
3. S3kel
4. RedUntilDead
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri
2. paulmc08
3.
4.
5.

Regards


----------



## adders (Nov 9, 2006)

I would like some RD50 as well please


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - *RESERVE*

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46 - *RESERVE*
5.

Espuma RD50 - list#1
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#2
1. cbred - Payment Received
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#3
1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#4
1. josadler - *RESERVE*
2. red46 - *RESERVE*
3. S3kel - *RESERVE*
4. RedUntilDead - *RESERVE*
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#5
1. Demetri - *RESERVE*
2. paulmc08 - *RESERVE*
3. adders - *RESERVE*
4.
5.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

The boys over at Espuma should pay Dan some commission for this! He's smashing the sales of RD50!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Two more names left and that will be 25 litres of RD50 sold in a matter of days :doublesho


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received 

1. josadler
2. red46
3. S3kel - Payment Received
4. RedUntilDead
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri - Payment Received
2. paulmc08
3. adders
4.
5.

If people on the list that haven't paid yet need the payment details then just drop me a PM :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll take another litre of rd50 if you need a space filled an nobody jumps on. Let me know.


----------



## adders (Nov 9, 2006)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID2XG243612T978333R)

Thanks for doing this mate.

Adnan


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there,

I'd take a litre of RD50 and Activo if it is still going? Let me know.

Cheers


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received

1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46
5.

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received

1. josadler _Payment Sent Unique Transactionnumber 793535772K039240L_
2. red46
3. S3kel - Payment Received
4. RedUntilDead
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri - Payment Received
2. paulmc08
3. adders
4.
5.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - *RESERVE*

Espuma Activo
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46 - *RESERVE*
5. kmmfc1 - *RESERVE*

Espuma RD50 - list#1
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#2
1. cbred - Payment Received
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#3
1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#4
1. josadler Payment Sent Unique Transaction number 793535772K039240L
2. red46 - *RESERVE*
3. S3kel - Payment Received
4. RedUntilDead - *RESERVE*
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#5
1. Demetri - Payment Received
2. paulmc08 - *RESERVE*
3. adders - Payment Received (please confirm Dan)
4. Spoony - *RESERVE*
5. kmmfc1 - *RESERVE*


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Rapidly becoming the best salesman they ever had mate


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

All places filled. :thumb:

Peeps with *RESERVED* listed next to their name, please make your intention to purchase known to DAN.


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

i'll take an activo and rd50 if someone drops out

thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Can the lists stop being updated please. I'll update as I go a long as people have been marked as paid who haven't.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Fairy Snuff :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

turbanator said:


> i'll take an activo and rd50 if someone drops out
> 
> thanks


I'll add you on now mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

kmmfc1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd take a litre of RD50 and Activo if it is still going? Let me know.
> 
> Cheers


I'll also add you on now mate :thumb:


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - RESERVE

Espuma Activo
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46 - RESERVE
5. kmmfc1 - RESERVE

Espuma RD50 - list#1
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#2
1. cbred - Payment Received
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#3
1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#4
1. josadler _*Payment Sent Unique Transactionnumber 39F89224ED745735D (Paypal gift)*_
2. red46 - RESERVE
3. S3kel - Payment Received
4. RedUntilDead - RESERVE
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

Espuma RD50 - list#5
1. Demetri - Payment Received
2. paulmc08 - RESERVE
3. adders - Payment Received (please confirm Dan)
4. Spoony - RESERVE
5. kmmfc1 - RESERVE


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46
5. kmmfc1

* reserve - turbanator

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received 

1. josadler - Payment Received
2. red46
3. S3kel - Payment Received
4. RedUntilDead
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri - Payment Received
2. paulmc08 
3. adders - Payment Received
4. kmmfc1
5. turbanator

* reserve - Spoony


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

just sent payment over id 59s48702ds5518809:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46
5. kmmfc1

* reserve - turbanator

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received 

1. josadler - Payment Received
2. red46
3. S3kel - Payment Received
4. RedUntilDead - Payment Received
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri - Payment Received
2. paulmc08 
3. adders - Payment Received
4. kmmfc1
5. turbanator

* reserve - Spoony


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Dan

Payment for the Revolution sent tonight

Cheers


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Here you go Dan,and thank's again :thumb:

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID5G027069UA554244E)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - Payment Received

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46
5. kmmfc1

* reserve - turbanator

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received 

1. josadler - Payment Received
2. red46
3. S3kel - Payment Received
4. RedUntilDead - Payment Received
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri - Payment Received
2. paulmc08 - Payment Received
3. adders - Payment Received
4. kmmfc1
5. turbanator

* reserve - Spoony


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - Payment Received

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46
5. kmmfc1 - Payment Received

* reserve - turbanator

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received 

1. josadler - Payment Received
2. red46
3. S3kel - Payment Received
4. RedUntilDead - Payment Received
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri - Payment Received
2. paulmc08 - Payment Received
3. adders - Payment Received
4. kmmfc1 - Payment Received
5. turbanator

* reserve - Spoony


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

When do you think these will be ready to be sent dan?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> When do you think these will be ready to be sent dan?


According to Parcelforce the bottles should be arriving today.

If the first order of products turn up by Thursday then they'll be shipped Friday :thumb: (Just hope they're not being delivered by Yodel).


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

Unique Transaction ID 3JU119082W445114M

Regards


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> According to Parcelforce the bottles should be arriving today.
> 
> If the first order of products turn up by Thursday then they'll be shipped Friday :thumb: (Just hope they're not being delivered by Yodel).


Can I ask for a teensy weensy favour Dan.

If you are printing off those 'natty' RD50 labels and sticking them on the burger type bottles (like the previous sample run)

Please can I have an additional 'loose' RD50 sticker so I can stick it on my own RD50 'goto' bottle. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - Payment Received

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46 - Payment Received
5. kmmfc1 - Payment Received

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received 

1. josadler - Payment Received
2. red46 - Payment Received
3. S3kel - Payment Received
4. RedUntilDead - Payment Received
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri - Payment Received
2. paulmc08 - Payment Received
3. adders - Payment Received
4. kmmfc1 - Payment Received
5. turbanator

* reserve - Spoony


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Can I ask for a teensy weensy favour Dan.
> 
> If you are printing off those 'natty' RD50 labels and sticking them on the burger type bottles (like the previous sample run)
> 
> Please can I have an additional 'loose' RD50 sticker so I can stick it on my own RD50 'goto' bottle. :thumb:


Yeah sure matey :thumb:


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

paid

Unique Transaction ID5CP77370HS6130428


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

All done :thumb:

Espuma Revolution
1. Junior bear - Payment Received
2. Ghostrider - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. Heavyd - Payment Received
5. fulcrumer - Payment Received

Espuma Activo:
1. DMH-01 - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. cbred - Payment Received
4. red46 - Payment Received
5. kmmfc1 - Payment Received

Espuma RD50
1. sistersvisions - Payment Received
2. stantheman - Payment Received
3. Spoony - Payment Received
4. stez - Payment Received
5. Princy - Payment Received

1. cbred - Payment Received 
2. GAZLOZ - Payment Received
3. Tosh - Payment Received
4. JBirchy - Payment Received
5. Heavyd - Payment Received

1. james_death - Payment Received
2. mattyslk - Payment Received
3. fulcrumer - Payment Received 
4. Tips - Payment Received
5. Mrbloke - Payment Received 

1. josadler - Payment Received
2. red46 - Payment Received
3. S3kel - Payment Received
4. RedUntilDead - Payment Received
5. davo3587 - Payment Received

1. Demetri - Payment Received
2. paulmc08 - Payment Received
3. adders - Payment Received
4. kmmfc1 - Payment Received
5. turbanator - Payment Received


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow Dan - I doth my cap to you sir









Top, top work fella :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:thumb: Cheers for putting this on for the benefit of everyone Dan, even though I didn't get to purchase any due to serious lack of money :wall::lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

jlw41 said:


> :thumb: Cheers for putting this on for the benefit of everyone Dan, even though I didn't get to purchase any due to serious lack of money :wall::lol:


That RD50 sample should see you through the winter James


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you keep me on the reserve list for all 3 please?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just waiting for the packaging to arrive. All items will be posted this week.

I'll be posting out in order payment was received and I'll update the list once I've despatched :thumb:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking forward to trying the RD50 out :thumb:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Me too, put me down for the RD50 please.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Is that me first then? Lol


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I will take some RD50 if you have any spare ? :wave:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Tips said:


> Can I ask for a teensy weensy favour Dan.
> 
> Please can I have an additional 'loose' RD50 sticker so I can stick it on my own RD50 'goto' bottle. :thumb:


Dan, can I have a 'loose' Espuma Revolution sticker with the 'loose' RD50 sticker with my order, much obliged.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Lazy ....


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Lazy ....


His stickers are soooo nice. :argie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Dan, can I have a 'loose' Espuma Revolution sticker with the 'loose' RD50 sticker with my order, much obliged.


Only just saw this matey, I threw you a couple of RD50 in last night :thumb:

If yours hasn't been sent yet I'll put a Revolution one in.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Covenantor said:


> Can you keep me on the reserve list for all 3 please?





Gizmo68 said:


> Me too, put me down for the RD50 please.





theshrew said:


> I will take some RD50 if you have any spare ? :wave:


It's all gone I'm afraid guys (for now anyways).


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Only just saw this matey, I threw you a couple of RD50 in last night :thumb:
> 
> If yours hasn't been sent yet I'll put a Revolution one in.


Top man, top service, top stickers. :argie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I managed to package all the items up last night, took me about 3 hours :lol:

First 20 people who paid will have theirs dispatched today.



Junior Bear said:


> Is that me first then? Lol


Indeed you was :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Is that me first then? Lol


Lucky JB :thumb:

Espuma Revolution, is a no frills, frikkin awesome wheel cleaner.

How you peeps gonna store the diluted Revolution solution?


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you dan,got my rd50 delivered just now..


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Just got mine... thanks for running this Dan....:thumb:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine's just arrived, thanks again Dan :thumb:

Just have to wait for some good enough weather to try it


----------



## adders (Nov 9, 2006)

Got mine today as well. Thanks again for doing this


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Arrived today thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

All posted except the 3 packages going aboard (they'll be posted Saturday morning).


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

S3kel said:


> Thank you dan,got my rd50 delivered just now..





sistersvisions said:


> Just got mine... thanks for running this Dan....:thumb:





Princy said:


> Mine's just arrived, thanks again Dan :thumb:
> 
> Just have to wait for some good enough weather to try it





adders said:


> Got mine today as well. Thanks again for doing this





GAZLOZ said:


> Arrived today thanks


Glad to hear it guys :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Arrived also thanks


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Mine arrived today but somehow don't think you had wrapped it Dan . Bottles all intact but package was smashed to bits . Aren't Royal Mail great........? 

Anyhow Dan you are the man for sorting it all out . Cheers

WHAT'S NEXT THO ?????


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Me had nothing


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Had mine today. Cheers Dan. Can't wait for weekend to try it out...


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

We're they tracked dan? Can I have the ID to see if a neighbour has it


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

cbred said:


> Mine arrived today but somehow don't think you had wrapped it Dan . Bottles all intact but package was smashed to bits . Aren't Royal Mail great........?
> 
> Anyhow Dan you are the man for sorting it all out . Cheers
> 
> WHAT'S NEXT THO ?????


Sorry to hear that mate, they obviously struggled to read the "Fragile" tape :wall:

Will have to see what people fancy trying :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Arrived also thanks





stez said:


> Had mine today. Cheers Dan. Can't wait for weekend to try it out...


No probs :thumb:



Junior Bear said:


> We're they tracked dan? Can I have the ID to see if a neighbour has it


Afraid not matey, just RM 1st Class with proof of postage. RM 1st Class is 1-2 days so should be with you tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok matey no worries


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Arrived safe and sound, will give it a go this weekend. Thanks Dan


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mrbloke said:


> Arrived safe and sound, will give it a go this weekend. Thanks Dan


Glad to hear it, you won't be disappointed matey.

No probs :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Received today Dan,many thank's for your time and effort

do you need a little extra for postage,as I seen how much it was

and if I can return the favor in any way,I'll be glad to help :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got mine today :thumb:

Thanks Dan


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A delivery card arrived earlier today so I'm off to the collection office in a few hours to pick up my Espuma RD50. :thumb:

Thank Dan


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

paulmc08 said:


> Received today Dan,many thank's for your time and effort
> 
> do you need a little extra for postage,as I seen how much it was
> 
> and if I can return the favor in any way,I'll be glad to help :thumb:


Glad to hear it and thanks matey.

Thanks for the offer but there's no need :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Got mine today :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Dan


Good good, enjoy buddy :thumb:



Tips said:


> A delivery card arrived earlier today so I'm off to the collection office in a few hours to pick up my Espuma RD50. :thumb:
> 
> Thank Dan


No probs matey :thumb:

Has the envelope of labels turned up? There's also a few labels in your RD50 package.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Has the envelope of labels turned up? There's also a few labels in your RD50 package.


An envelope of labels :doublesho

You are too good to us Dan, I will let you know when stuff arrives :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Wonder if post will turn up with mine for the weekend.

Mind he tends to turn up 10 minutes after i leave for work....:wall:

So will be a card and collection monday i expect.

You have been a true star Dan Sorting all this out... especially been such a big job...:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

james_death said:


> You have been a *true star Dan* Sorting all this out... especially been such a big job...:thumb:


+2

Glad all you peeps get to try Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing for yourselves.

Come into the RD50 tyre thread and share your thoughts on the stuff and all things Espuma. :thumb:


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Got mine today - thanks - will be trying it out in a moment


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

fulcrumer said:


> Got mine today - thanks - will be trying it out in a moment


Share your thoughts in the above mentioned thread. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> An envelope of labels :doublesho
> 
> You are too good to us Dan, I will let you know when stuff arrives :thumb:


Yeah yours had already been sent when you asked for some Revolution labels so I popped some in the post :thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the delivery Dan, mine was waiting for me when I arrived at work this morning. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

james_death said:


> Wonder if post will turn up with mine for the weekend.
> 
> Mind he tends to turn up 10 minutes after i leave for work....:wall:
> 
> ...


Should be with you today buddy.

Mine tends to leave stuff on the doorstep or chucks it over the back gate :wall:

Thanks for your kind words sir :thumb:


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Arrived today! Thanks ever so much for running this! True gent


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

tips youll have to get dan to sort you a snow foam lable haha


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

As mentioned earlier on I said any money left over would be donated to Cancer Research UK. There was a couple of quid left over so I've added to it to make it £25.

Thanks to stantheman for his kind donation as well :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> tips youll have to get dan to sort you a snow foam lable haha


Ha ha, brilliant comment. :thumb:

... but sadly so very true.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> As mentioned earlier on I said any money left over would be donated to Cancer Research UK. There was a couple of quid left over so I've added to it to make it £25.
> 
> Thanks to stantheman for his kind donation as well :thumb:


Woah, woah, woah.

Please pass on Cancer Research donation details Dan. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> tips youll have to get dan to sort you a snow foam lable haha





Tips said:


> Ha ha, brilliant comment. :thumb:
> 
> ... but sadly so very true.


Your in luck, I've got quite a few spare just sitting around.

If anyone else wants some more labels them just let me know :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Woah, woah, woah.
> 
> Please pass on Cancer Research donation details Dan. :thumb:


No details matey, just done through their site :thumb:...

https://donate.cancerresearchuk.org/donate.asp?id=1498


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Your in luck, I've got quite a few spare just sitting around.
> 
> If anyone else wants some more labels them just let me know :thumb:


Whatever Espuma labels you have Dan, will do me fine - even your snazzy Iron-X labels were spot on bud. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Should be with you today buddy.
> 
> Mine tends to leave stuff on the doorstep or chucks it over the back gate :wall:
> 
> Thanks for your kind words sir :thumb:


No worries gets here when it does, just really appreciate your hard work and generosity ...:wave:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

i might be wanting some lables for my spray bottle can sort some pennies for your time


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Whatever Espuma labels you have Dan, will do me fine - even your snazzy Iron-X labels were spot on bud. :thumb:


I'll pop you some Activo labels in the post tonight matey :thumb:



mk4ibizatom said:


> i might be wanting some lables for my spray bottle can sort some pennies for your time


Fire over a PM with your address and I'll post them out tonight :thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> I'll pop you some Activo labels in the post tonight matey :thumb:
> 
> Fire over a PM with your address and I'll post them out tonight :thumb:


If you havent posted mine yet, is there any chance of putting a spare couple of labels in with the package please:thumb:


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Apologies if I've missed this in a previous post.. But what do you use to print your labels? They look spot on


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

heavyd said:


> If you havent posted mine yet, is there any chance of putting a spare couple of labels in with the package please:thumb:


Yours was posted on Wednesday matey.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mattyslk said:


> Apologies if I've missed this in a previous post.. But what do you use to print your labels? They look spot on


Just photoshop and a laser printer :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Delivery card through the door today, ill I grab it tomorrow morning


Cheers dan!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Delivery card through the door today, ill I grab it tomorrow morning
> 
> Cheers dan!


Glad to hear it and no probs mate :thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Yours was posted on Wednesday matey.


Ok thanks, must still be in transit:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine arrived - will have a go this weekend - cheers!

T


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any chance of getting some RD50 still?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

My good lady wife came home early from work as unwell, upshot she just managed to catch the RD50 delivery....:thumb:

Now having unpacked after getting back from work, the smell is very very familiar but cannot remember where i have smelt it before....:wall:

Been going round my products trying to find out but it could be a tile or stone sealant as my good lady says it makes her think of.

Thanks again Dan....:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

WD40 perhaps?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> WD40 perhaps?


Can someone tell me how to turn off the parallel universe option


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the DW twilight zone. :thumb:

List the products you like, ad infinitum.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> Welcome to the DW twilight zone. :thumb:
> 
> List the products you like, ad infinitum.


Every product has its place, either in the bin or on the shelf but after an afternoon of Iron X, panel wipe and IPA I cannot think clearly which is which.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> Every product has its place, either in the bin or on the shelf but after an afternoon of Iron X, panel wipe and IPA I cannot think clearly which is which.


John, are you expressing an interest in buying some Espuma products from this group buy thread, I've not seen your name on any lists here?

All those chemicals are messing with your head mate, this is a group buy thread.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> John, are you expressing an interest in buying some Espuma products from this *group buy thread*, I've not seen your name on any lists here?


I was rather hoping whilst the phone lines are still open you'd be showering me with freeeeeeeeeeebies.

Off to bed its been a hard days night and I've been working like a dog.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> I was rather hoping whilst the phone lines are still open you'd be showering me with freeeeeeeeeeebies.
> 
> Off to bed its been a hard days night and I've been working like a dog.


Cool - I'll see you another thread another day, but don't miss out on the Espuma action, it's where the 'juice' is.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

tosh said:


> Mine arrived - will have a go this weekend - cheers!
> 
> T





james_death said:


> My good lady wife came home early from work as unwell, upshot she just managed to catch the RD50 delivery....:thumb:
> 
> Thanks again Dan....:thumb:


Glad to hear it guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Any chance of getting some RD50 still?


I could add some to my next order I guess :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

came yesterday. 
Thank you Dan:thumb:
Going to do my very own comparison with gtechnic T1


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> came yesterday.
> Thank you Dan:thumb:
> Going to do my very own comparison with gtechnic T1


Good good, no probs buddy :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Picked up the revolution this morning, Royal Mail had re packaged it in an 'apology' packet because they'd kicked the **** out of it lol


Bit of leakage but Not much product has been lost so its all good


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> I could add some to my next order I guess :thumb:


Oh let me know when  and see as your in essex today where a outs as I'd get it quicker than delivery


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Picked up the revolution this morning, Royal Mail had re packaged it in an 'apology' packet because they'd kicked the **** out of it lol
> 
> Bit of leakage but Not much product has been lost so its all good


Nice to see the "Fragile" tape is working :wall:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Oh let me know when  and see as your in essex today where a outs as I'd get it quicker than delivery


Will do matey. You'd be able to collect from Hornchurch or Grays :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Nice to see the "Fragile" tape is working :wall:


It was blatantly purposely done, perfect finger rip to see what it was probably


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Pm sent bout labels  your a superstar dan could I have one activo snow foam and revolution wheels clearr and g202 apc thanks already got the rd50 one


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Will do matey. You'd be able to collect from Hornchurch or Grays :thumb:


I live in grays so it's a win situation


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

chaps is the 1 litre samples still on the go or have i missed the boat.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Received mine today, thanks.
Wish I had tried a sample of the shampoo now aswell....


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

kev999 said:


> chaps is the 1 litre samples still on the go or have i missed the boat.


Just say which product you are interested in purchasing in this thread, and Dan will compile a list of names. :thumb:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Dan if your going to keep this going iam interested in the rd50 tyre dressing.

Cheers for the heads up Tips.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

kev999 said:


> Dan if your going to keep this going iam interested in the rd50 tyre dressing.
> 
> Cheers for the heads up Tips.


So would I. I don't need 5L of the stuff, it would become a family heirloom!

Should we start a new list? I appreciate how much work it is to offer a GB so fully understand if you don't want to.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## n3ldv (May 25, 2008)

Hey would like a litre of the rd50 tyre dressing want to see what everyone is ranting on about


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> Pm sent bout labels  your a superstar dan could I have one activo snow foam and revolution wheels clearr and g202 apc thanks already got the rd50 one


Will pop them in the post tomorrow for you buddy :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

your the man dan  how much does postage cost for you from lez ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> your the man dan  how much does postage cost for you from lez ?


It's £6.95 +VAT for any size order mate.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

ahh not to bad me and lez was talking about your order when i went to pick some bits up myself


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

kev999 said:


> Dan if your going to keep this going iam interested in the rd50 tyre dressing.
> 
> Cheers for the heads up Tips.





BareFacedGeek said:


> So would I. I don't need 5L of the stuff, it would become a family heirloom!
> 
> Should we start a new list? I appreciate how much work it is to offer a GB so fully understand if you don't want to.
> 
> ...





n3ldv said:


> Hey would like a litre of the rd50 tyre dressing want to see what everyone is ranting on about


I'll probably be ordering 5L of Activo for myself so I'm sure I could add some RD50.

Dasheen and Crystal Blue will probably be the next products to sample :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

dasheen looks awsome very bright and pink haha one of my next products along with the tar and glue remover seems much better price than tardis !


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been trying to resist this, but, its got the better of me. . .

I'd like 1L of RD50. .


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello mate is their any 1L activo foam samples left


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tempted to try the RD50 and Actifoam


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

LukeWS said:


> Hello mate is their any 1L activo foam samples left


There's none left atm matey but there could be more soon :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok mate  will keep a eye out


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

LukeWS said:


> Ok mate  will keep a eye out


Don't wait for a group buy list to appear and then miss out.

Put your name forward and the products you are interested in, that 'action' will help generate the next group buy, and 'reserve' your slot.

Fellow DW peeps are already 'queueing' for a piece of the Espuma action, it's where the 'juice' is. :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tips said:


> Don't wait for a group buy list to appear and then miss out.
> 
> Put your name forward and the products you are interested in, that 'action' will help generate the next group buy, and 'reserve' your slot.
> 
> Fellow DW peeps are already 'queueing' for a piece of the Espuma action, it's where the 'juice' is. :thumb:


Not wrong Tips :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Don't wait for a group buy list to appear and then miss out.
> 
> Put your name forward and the products you are interested in, that 'action' will help generate the next group buy, and 'reserve' your slot.
> 
> Fellow DW peeps are already 'queueing' for a piece of the Espuma action, it's where the 'juice' is. :thumb:


Good idea, then I can see what people want and how much :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Good idea, then I can see what people want and how much :thumb:


Dan, just a quick heads up on the *interest* stated so far :thumb:

*Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing : list #1 - COMPLETE*
1. Spoony (reserve from previous group buy)
2. Samh92 (pick up only)
3. Covanantor
4. Gizmo68
5. The Shrew

*Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing : list #2 - COMPLETE*
1. kev999
2. BareFacedGeek
3. n3ldv
4. G.P
5. bidderman1969

*Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing : list #3 - COMPLETE*
1. bero1306
2. stantheman
3. rapidTS (France Shipping costs?)
4. jlw41
5. SRIshortie

*Espuma Activo Snow Foam - COMPLETE*
1. Covanantor
2. LukeWS
3. bidderman1969
4. Demetri
5. SRIshortie

*Espuma Revolution Wheel Cleaner - COMPLETE*
1. Covanantor
2. Demetri
3. tosh
4. red46 (Portugal Shipping)
5. SRIshortie

*Espuma Dasheen Plastic, Leather & Vinyl Dressing : list #1 - COMPLETE*
1. DMH-01
2. Spoony
3. Spoony
4. Demetri
5. Demetri

*Espuma Dasheen Plastic, Leather & Vinyl Dressing : list #2 - COMPLETE*
1. Junior Bear
2. tosh
3. red46 (Portugal Shipping)
4. Princy
5. cbred

*Espuma Crystal Green Glass Cleaner - Exclusive to DW : list #1 - COMPLETE*
1. DMH-01
2. Demetri
3. Demetri
4. sistersvisions
5. Tips

*Espuma Crystal Green Glass Cleaner - Exclusive to DW : list #2 - COMPLETE*
1. tosh
2. red46 (Portugal Shipping)
3. Princy
4. mk4ibizatom
5. Samh92 (pick up only)

Espuma Crystal *Green* Glass Cleaner - Exclusive to DW : list #3
1. cbred
2. Bristle Hound
3. S3kel
4. 
5.

*Espuma Astro Car Shampoo - COMPLETE*
1. DMH-01
2. Junior Bear (see post #257)
3. red46 (Portugal Shipping)
4. G.P
5. Bristle Hound

Apologies and forgiveness, if anyone has been missed off the list that stated an interest in purchasing on this thread, all my actions are purely coincidental :wave:

ps. I'm happy to maintain this 'interest' list for you Dan as peeps show further interest.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I want some shampoo


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Put me down for a litre of Espuma Activio & Revolution please guys :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I want some shampoo


JB - I'll sort ya out, Astro delivery expected tmoz from Amazon. :thumb:

All above board mod peeps, no monies involved. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Put me down for a litre of Espuma Activio & Revolution please guys :thumb:


Added Demetri :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Dan, just a quick heads up on the *interest* stated so far :thumb:


Thanks for that matey :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

These lists fill themselves, if there's a price on dasheen too count me in. I'd buy 2L of it on top of my 1L of RD50 which would allow for 3 more spaces yes?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Spoony said:


> These lists fill themselves, if there's a price on dasheen too count me in. I'd buy 2L of it on top of my 1L of RD50 which would allow for 3 more spaces yes?


Added Stuart :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Future Espuma buyers, please note the list of 'interested buyers' is on *page #26, post #256*.

State your interest in the product you would like to purchase on here, and I will maintain the 'one' list. :thumb:

Please note Dan has the ultimate say on what and how many Espuma products get purchased in the next group buy.

I am collating the 'interest' in one list, thank you, please.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Tips said:


> Future Espuma buyers, please note the list of 'interested buyers' is on *page #26, post #259*.
> 
> State your interest in the product you would like to purchase, and I will maintain the 'one' list. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Hi Tips, put me down for some more RD50, cheers!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

stantheman said:


> Hi Tips, put me down for some more RD50, cheers!


Added stantheman, good choice too. 

Don't forget to leave some feedback on the RD50 thread :thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Tips said:


> Added stantheman, good choice too.
> 
> Don't forget to leave some feedback on the RD50 thread :thumb:


Will do Bud!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Espuma Dasheen and Glass cleaner for me guys :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If anyone 'currently' on the list wants any corrections doing, removing or moving to another product, please state on thread.

I created the 'interest' list out of the previous responses purely to assist Dan with future purchases. 

Human error and misinterpretation may have taken place, so please check you are on the product list you expect to be on.

Again my humble apologies in advance. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Espuma Dasheen and Glass cleaner for me guys :thumb:


Added Demetri :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Tips said:


> Added Stuart :thumb:


Thanks boss


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Thanks boss


More like, thank you Stuart, especially for the Astro sample.

It's a frikkin' awesome product for the price. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Tips said:


> More like, thank you Stuart, especially for the Astro sample.
> 
> It's a frikkin' awesome product for the price. :thumb:


Astro is an underdog, I've got a litre of it still left behind.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Astro is an underdog, I've got a litre of it still left behind.


Have you tried it in a snow foam lance Stuart?

Espuma Astro Car Conditioner is also recommended as a great pre-wash for touchless cleaning through a foam lance.


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

could you ship 1 liter of espuma RD50 to FRANCE by royal air mail ?
( no insurance, no traking) 

or 1.5 liter if someone need only 500 ml.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

rapidTS said:


> could you ship 1 liter of espuma RD50 to FRANCE by royal air mail ?
> ( no insurance, no traking)
> 
> or 1.5 liter if someone need only 500 ml.


I'll add you to the list for one litre of RD50 with a query about shipping to France. :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Tips you need to get a job as an espuma rep haha


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

rapidTS said:


> could you ship 1 liter of espuma RD50 to FRANCE by royal air mail ?
> ( no insurance, no traking)
> 
> or 1.5 liter if someone need only 500 ml.


I can't see that being a problem, I'll let you know what the postage cost will be.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Might have to add Astro to the list :thumb:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Any chance in a small sample of rd50 like just 100mm just test on a set of tyres before ordering a 5l ??


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Might have to add Astro to the list :thumb:


I'll add Espuma Astro on the list and see if there are any bites for it, a fantastic car shampoo at an even better price. :thumb:


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Tips, thanks for putting me on the list, cheers


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Covenantor said:


> Tips, thanks for putting me on the list, cheers!


My pleasure mate. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

GLN said:


> Any chance in a small sample of rd50 like just 100mm just test on a set of tyres before ordering a 5l ??


Ask in the RD50 thread, loads of us have got some now :buffer:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Tips said:


> Ask in the RD50 thread, loads of us have got some now :buffer:


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction tips hopefully its as good as everyone says and not another over hyped product

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

GLN said:


> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction tips hopefully its as good as everyone says and not another over hyped product
> 
> :thumb:


Have a read of the RD50 thread, and make your own conclusions. It's been a journey I can tell thee.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Forgot to post as i've been busy detailing all weekend, but thanks so much for my RD50 Dan!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Forgot to post as i've been busy detailing all weekend, but thanks so much for my RD50 Dan!


No probs Jon :thumb:

Did you get round to using it?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just finished putting some rough prices together but need to check the weight of the newer stuff to get an accurate postage cost.

If your after International shipping could you please state when you add your name to the list and then I will get you a quote :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just had a message from Tips that Crystal Green does exist so are people happy to swap the Crystal Blue for Green?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Just had a message from Tips that Crystal Green does exist so are people happy to swap the Crystal Blue for Green?


In like flynn on green only :thumb:

List updated on page 26 - to reflect potential interest in the 'one-off' Crystal Green Glass Cleaner solution. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> In like flynn on green only :thumb:
> 
> List updated on page 26 - to reflect potential interest in the 'one-off' Crystal Green Glass Cleaner solution. :thumb:


Good man :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Great work guys.

You may want to change the product name on p26 to Espuma Crystal Green (remove Blue)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MilesBetter said:


> Great work guys.
> 
> You may want to change the product name on p26 to Espuma Crystal Green (remove Blue)


Cheers Steve, thanks for the heads up on the list correction, and the product recommendation.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> No probs Jon :thumb:
> 
> Did you get round to using it?


Yeah i used it on loads of cars over the weekend! Looks bloomin superb!














































Hardly used any aswell, very impressive! :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruddy hell is that the RD50 JB 

Please post these lovely pichers in the RD50 thread my man. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Agree with you Jon, looks very good in them pics :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

My account is looking more healthy  so i'd be up for some more RD50 :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jlw41 said:


> My account is looking more healthy  so i'd be up for some more RD50 :thumb:


Good man, Tips will add you to the list :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

jlw41 said:


> My account is looking more healthy  so i'd be up for some more RD50 :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Good man, Tips will add you to the list :thumb:


James added :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

stick us down for some Espuma Crystal Green Cleaner please....:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

sistersvisions said:


> stick us down for some Espuma Crystal Green Cleaner please....:thumb:


Added to list :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

This better live up to the great expectations you've made out it to be tips:lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes be careful tips lol, I'll be waiting for a majority feedback before purchasing any more stuff I think


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Can i be added to the Rd50 list gents.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Can i be added to the Rd50 list gents.


Certainly, Tips will be on the case :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Can i be added to the Rd50 list gents.


Nice to see an AF fanboy joining in the fun :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Can i be added to the Rd50 list gents.


Added bero1306 :thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Certainly, Tips will be on the case :thumb:


Cheers Dan, just got caught up with some PM's :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> This better live up to the great expectations you've made out it to be tips:lol:


You'll see it in action when you pick it up matey :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> This better live up to the great expectations you've made out it to be tips:lol:


Read the RD50 thread, and make your own mind up - plenty of new converts out there.

Don't take my word for it Samh92, plenty of 'pro' detailers are letting us in on their valuable opinions on all things Espuma.

Me, I'll just let RD50 speak for itself.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Yes be careful tips lol, I'll be waiting for a majority feedback before purchasing any more stuff I think


JB - I've got the tyre dressing I've wanted and Espuma RD50 delivers in spades for me.

Anything else is just a bonus, but Revolution & Astro have opened my eyes to the rest of their range. :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Just had a message from Tips that Crystal Green does exist so are people happy to swap the Crystal Blue for Green?


Oh Yes :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Tips / Dan 

Put me down for another litre of Dasheen and Crystal green please :thumb:

That's

2 litres of Crystal Green 
2 litres of Dasheen
1 litre of Revolution
1litre of Activio

Cheers


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> Read the RD50 thread, and make your own mind up - plenty of new converts out there.
> 
> Don't take my word for it Samh92, plenty of 'pro' detailers are letting us in on their valuable opinions on all things Espuma.
> 
> Me, I'll just let RD50 speak for itself.


I shall look forward to getting it 

Have read through a bit on the RD50 thread, I'm assuming this doesn't sling at all?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

No sling

I do however notice that it isn't holy grail tyre shine, it works very well for me, however the mrs's car it didn't last more than 4 days on, and it didn't do anything to a friends BMW at the weekend. All the tyres were prepped with a good scrub of surfex hd, thorough rinse and allowed to dry.

The only reason I can think of this happening is because my tyres were the newest out of the three, so it worked better for thy reason maybe

Don't be put off, for the price it's worth a shot, and when it works, it's the best IMO


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> I shall look forward to getting it
> 
> Have read through a bit on the RD50 thread, I'm assuming this doesn't sling at all?


I've got a black car, so I couldn't tell you about sling when wet.

What I can say is if you let it 'cure' overnight, it is rock solid when dry. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Hi Tips / Dan
> 
> Put me down for another litre of Dasheen and Crystal green please :thumb:


Added Demetri :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ill go on a reserve list (if there is one) for dasheen please


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll keep adding new lists until the main man Dan says stop


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Hi Tips / Dan
> 
> Put me down for another litre of Dasheen and Crystal green please :thumb:
> 
> ...


If my wife finds out about this, she is going to do me *BIG* time :doublesho


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Demetri said:


> If my wife finds out about this, she is going to do me *BIG* time :doublesho


You have two choices

1. Have it posted to your work place

2. Ask Tips if he has a handle on bulk buying at competitive rates on L'Oreal, Max Factor, Estée Lauder......get my drift.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

John, as you've found yourself on the group buy thread, can I take an Espuma order Sir?

Any fries with that shake


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> You have two choices
> 
> 1. Have it posted to your work place
> 
> 2. Ask Tips if he has a handle on bulk buying at competitive rates on L'Oreal, Max Factor, Estée Lauder......get my drift.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Well Tips??


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Demetri said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Well Tips??


Ding dong - Avon lady calling ...

I'm sure Dan can sort you out with a bulk order discount, similar to the principle used with the first round of buys.

I'm just the self appointed 'MC' bod.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> John, as you've found yourself on the group buy thread, can I take an Espuma order Sir?
> 
> Any fries with that shake


Just window shopping in store until the rain stops.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> Just window shopping in store until the rain stops.


All are welcome in the house of Espuma. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Demetri said:


> 2 litres of Crystal Green
> 2 litres of Dasheen
> 1 litre of Revolution
> 1litre of Activio
> ...


Double checked, all requests are in Demetri :thumb:

I hope you've experienced or tried these products before, buddy.

I can vouch for Espuma Revolution Wheel cleaner, its a no frills frikkin' awesome wheel cleaner. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm cringing


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I'm cringing


Whazzup JB?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> All are welcome in the house of Espuma. :thumb:


I'm not a snow foam user but if you have this in stock I'll take some


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tips said:


> Double checked, all requests are in Demetri :thumb:
> 
> I hope you've experienced or tried these products before, buddy.
> 
> I can vouch for Espuma Revolution Wheel cleaner, its a no frills frikkin' awesome wheel cleaner. :thumb:


I have purely gone on DW members reviews.....

Spoonys reviews are always spot on IMO (Dasheen)
If the Crystal Green cleans up dog slubber then it's a quality glass cleaner, this is coming from an experienced detailer also
Dan always recomends the Revolution when posting as do you 
Activo is one of the best snow foams out there!!!

I'm sure that I have made the correct choices in products. :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tips said:


> Ding dong - Avon lady calling ...
> 
> I'm sure Dan can sort you out with a bulk order discount, similar to the principle used with the first round of buys.
> 
> I'm just the self appointed 'MC' bod.


:thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> I've got a black car, so I couldn't tell you about sling when wet.
> 
> What I can say is if you let it 'cure' overnight, it is rock solid when dry. :thumb:


Mine being wet it's noticeable a lot 

Will try my best not to drive it, do you us a tyre applicator or a paint brush?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Demetri said:


> I have purely gone on DW members reviews.....
> 
> Spoonys reviews are always spot on IMO (Dasheen)
> If the Crystal Green cleans up dog slubber then it's a quality glass cleaner, this is coming from an experienced detailer also
> ...


I can vouch for quality and results of these products, and Tips has made spot on Selection :thumb:

Take a look through some of my studio posts (and others) and let the pictures do the talking :thumb:

But as mentioned in prior post, none of this is holy grail, product selection and detailing nirvana is all a journey more than a destination :thumb:

You have to find you own path there, but we can point you in the direction we went, but everybody either finds that was wrong or right for them.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Mine being wet it's noticeable a lot
> 
> Will try my best not to drive it, do you us a tyre applicator or a paint brush?


Depends on the look you want to achieve. :thumb:

Sponge applicator if you want that instant soft satin sheen to your tyres.

Paintbrush, if you want a bit more initial bling, and have the time to feather the dressing into your patterns and grooves etc.

Either way, I gently pat down RD50 with a paper towel, to take that initial gloss/bling off.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Loved the RD50, so can you put me down for:
Dasheen, Revolution and Crystal Green please...

Thanks


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

tosh said:


> Loved the RD50, so can you put me down for:
> Dasheen, Revolution and Crystal Green please...
> 
> Thanks


Added to list. :thumb:

Glad you liked RD50 tosh.

Please tell us why on the RD50 thread :thumb:


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Tips.

Put my name to Dasheen and Crystal Green :thumb:

The postage is for Portugal.

Thanks DMH-01 for this :thumb:

Regards


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

red46 said:


> Hi Tips.
> 
> Put my name to Dasheen and Crystal Green :thumb:
> 
> ...


Added to list red46 :thumb:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Have we got a price list for the new items?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Princy said:


> Have we got a price list for the new items?


Of the new Espuma products introduced into the second group buy on *page #26* and updated on page #1.

Espuma Dasheen is the most expensive, but it still comes in cheaper than Espuma RD50 when bought in bulk, so by that comparison, it should be around the £10-£12 mark for one litre including bottling, post & packaging. :thumb:

Dan will confirm prices once he has enough interest to make a bulk Espuma order, which looks like very soon.

The unknown product, for price is Espuma Crystal Green Glass cleaner, it is unavailable on-line, and is being 'made' to order especially for us. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Cheers Tips

Those are the two I'd be interested in trying out, sign me up :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Princy said:


> Cheers Tips
> 
> Those are the two I'd be interested in trying out, sign me up :thumb:


Cool, Princy.

Please confirm the products you want from the list via this thread, and I'll add you into the group buy list. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Could the first post of this thread be brought up to date with current group buy with confirmed prices?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Could the first post of this thread be brought up to date with current group buy with confirmed prices?


I've just seen the update of the new Espuma products on page one. 

I'm sure Dan will update page one with prices once the list on *page #26* is complete etc. :thumb:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Interested in the Dasheen and Crystal Green glass cleaner


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Princy said:


> Interested in the Dasheen and Crystal Green glass cleaner


Top man, added to list :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Will update the prices at lunchtime now I have a rough idea of how many litres :thumb:


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Just received my RD50. Thanks for organising this GB.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Dasheen - £13.50 
Espuma Crystal Green - £8.00

If people are ordering multiples I'll quote them a price as there's too many variables.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma Dasheen - £13.50
> Espuma Crystal Blue - £8.00
> 
> If people are ordering multiples I'll quote them a price as there's too many variables.


Hi Dan, will Espuma Crystal Green - DW Brew be a similar or lower price than Espuma Crystal Blue.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

It might be easier for you dan to send a payment request in PayPal when all the products are ready and individual quotes are worked out

Just a thought, not sure if this works as a gift payment though. But could make your life easier


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Hi Dan, will Espuma Crystal Green - DW Brew be a similar or lower price than Espuma Crystal Blue.


Argh typo, I'll edit it now.

That should be Crystal Green not blue.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Argh typo, I'll edit it now.
> 
> That should be Crystal Green not blue.


Sorted


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Am I on the glass cleaner list ?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> If people are ordering multiples I'll quote them a price as there's too many variables.


Dan, just to give you a heads up on multiple orders from members so far to date.

6 x 1 litre orders
Demetri

4 x 1 litre orders
red46

3 x 1 litre orders
Covanantor 
Spoony
tosh
SRIshortie

2 x 1 litre orders
bidderman1969 
Bristle Hound
cbred
G.P 
Junior Bear 
Princy
Samh92 (Pick up only)

Dan, I hope that helps you with calculating pricing & discounts. :thumb:

Fellow member peeps, please review your multiple orders and let me know if there is anything missed off, or glaring ommisions and I'll correct them accordingly.

Thank you, please.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> Am I on the glass cleaner list ?


Not yet Tom.

You stated your interest in the RD50 thread, just whack up a post in here, and I'll add you in pronto, bud :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> 6 x 1 litre orders
> Demetri - Will quote
> 
> 3 x 1 litre orders
> ...


See above :thumb:

If there's no interest in Astro it might have to be scrapped.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I want astro!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

josadler said:


> Just received my RD50. Thanks for organising this GB.


Glad to hear it, arrived a lot quicker than I expected as well :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I want astro!


JB - worst case scenario, If Astro gets scrapped in the group buy, I'm sure we can arrange an Astro to Dasheen swapsies :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Btw not sure why I'm down for more than one product

Edit: crap memory


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Btw not sure why I'm down for more than one product





Junior Bear said:


> Ill go on a reserve list (if there is one) for dasheen please


Sorted


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Has somebody dropped out?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Has somebody dropped out?


Which product list bud?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Dasheen, I thought a reserve would mean that I get put on the list to replace whoever drops out


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Dasheen, I thought a reserve would mean that I get put on the list to replace whoever drops out


Dude, I'm running a list of peeps interested in the products Dan listed, no subs bench or reserve lists, if you are interested, you are on.

Dan has the ultimate say on how many Espuma products get purchased in the end. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dan:

2x1L Dasheen and 1x1L RD50 . What's the damage?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I want glass cleaner please add me tips  ta my dasheen not good enough for ya ? Haha


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Dan:
> 
> 2x1L Dasheen and 1x1L RD50 . What's the damage?


Will be £33.50 delivered :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> I want glass cleaner please add me tips  ta my dasheen not good enough for ya ? Haha


Added to the list Tom. :thumb:

There's a potential 'free' swapsie on the plate between JB and myself.

Of course, I'd love to take your offer of Dasheen, if it was 'free' my man 

No Drama's


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Tips.

An update for me. Put my name in Revolution and Astro.

Regards


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

red46 said:


> Hi Tips.
> 
> An update for me. Put my name in Revolution and Astro.
> 
> Regards


Fantastic, added to list, red46 :thumb:


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

Thanks Tips:thumb:

Regards


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

red46 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks Tips:thumb:


red46

Enjoy your Espuma products, in sunny Portugal.:thumb:


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

I will enjoy Tips 

DMH-01 and Tips, thanks for everything :thumb:

Send me the paypal adress and the total cost with postage to Portugal.

Regards


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Add me for some glass cleaner please tips 

Will pick up from dan


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Add me for some glass cleaner please tips
> 
> Will pick up from dan


Added to the list, great choice Samh92 :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> Added to the list, great choice Samh92 :thumb:


Thank you :thumb:

Should be a better step from using ,megs perfect clarity glass cleaner


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Espuma Crystal Green Glass cleaner seems to be the preferred choice of glass cleaner as compared to the Espuma Blue cleaner from all the feedback we've received from the 'pro' detailing fraternity. :thumb:

The green cleaner is being made especially for us as part of this Espuma group buy, it's not available to purchase on-line. 
It would be rude not to get in on the action and see what the fuss is about, so I've jumped in too.

A great choice for all those peeps that have jumped in blind and ordered like moi.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Tips , please put me down for dasheen and glass cleaner if possible. Can't miss out on this stuff.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

cbred said:


> Tips , please put me down for dasheen and glass cleaner if possible. Can't miss out on this stuff.


Added to list cbred :thumb:

I'm sure Dan was ordering only 10 litres of Espuma Crystal Green cleaner, as it is being made exclusive to order, and all spaces have now been filled.

I'll start a new list with your name on it for Espuma Green, who knows, it could be your lucky day 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

As the group buy thread is threatening to run away from me.

Here is a summary of the Espuma products and number of places available to order.

2 places available
Espuma Astro - Car Shampoo
Espuma Crystal Green - Glass Cleaner

1 Place available
Espuma RD50 - Long Life Tyre Dressing
Espuma Activo - Snow Foam
Espuma Revolution - Wheel Cleaner

Please note that Dan has the final say on ordering the products.

I thank you pleasings.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

red46 said:


> Send me the paypal adress and the total cost with postage to Portugal.


I'll get you a quote shortly mate :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Any of the green glass cleaner still available Tips? :thumb:

If so can you add me


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Any of the green glass cleaner still available Tips? :thumb:
> 
> If so can you add me


Happy to add you to the list Col. :thumb:

Dan will confirm if he is going ahead with a third order of Espuma Crystal Green.

In the end, it is Espuma's decision, as they have 'released 10 litres' of Espuma Crystal Green to us, which have already been snapped up.

Hope that helps.


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.



DMH-01 said:


> I'll get you a quote shortly mate :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:

Regards


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Espuma do have 30-40 lts of the glass cleaner 10 lts was a min sorta thing


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> Espuma do have 30-40 lts of the glass cleaner 10 lts was a min sorta thing


Thanks for clearing that up Tom :thumb:

I'll keep ploughing on with the lists, until Dan puts a hold on proceedings.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Saves more people next time  glad I can help


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> Saves more people next time  glad I can help


Fantastic news, from our man in the know


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

haha should find out bout them sample bottle 2moro cause of my stupid seat dealership i didnt have chance to get my dasheen


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> haha should find out bout them sample bottle 2moro cause of my stupid seat dealership i didnt have chance to get my dasheen


No drama's, Espuma aint going anywhere soon - I'll be happy with any 250ml sample empties.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Tips said:


> Happy to add you to the list Col. :thumb:
> 
> Dan will confirm if he is going ahead with a third order of Espuma Crystal Green.
> 
> ...


Cheers Tips! :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Cheers Tips! :thumb:


Looks like there is plenty of Espuma Crystal Green Cleaner to go around folks.

Col, you're on the list. :thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi tips ,any info on this product ,and whats the cost including postage?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S3kel said:


> Hi tips ,any info on this product ,and whats the cost including postage?


Which product do you want info and costs on S3kel?


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't suppose for a little extra cash there's any chance of a sticker for the Dasheen if they're available please Dan?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Princy said:


> I don't suppose for a little extra cash there's any chance of a sticker for the Dasheen if they're available please Dan?


Once the lists are finalised, goods ordered & payments made, give dan a PM reminder or ask in this thread nearer the time.

I got four Espuma RD50 stickers & two Espuma Revolution stickers that Dan kindly sent to me in an envelope free of charge. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

S3kel said:


> Hi tips ,any info on this product ,and whats the cost including postage?


Costs are on page 1 matey. If there's multiple items then I'll quote you.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Sweet, will do buddy


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Princy said:


> I don't suppose for a little extra cash there's any chance of a sticker for the Dasheen if they're available please Dan?


All bottles will be labelled but I can include extra loose labels if required :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i'd love a sticker, never had any sticker associated with a detailing product before


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> All bottles will be labelled but I can include extra loose labels if required :thumb:


If you could mate I'd appreciate it as I'll probably stick them in my own bottles :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> i'd love a sticker, never had any sticker associated with a detailing product before


Wait till you get Dan's laser printed stickers, such a classy touch. :thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Bristle Hound 
Cheers Tips! 
Looks like there is plenty of Espuma Crystal Green Cleaner to go around folks.

Col, you're on the list.
Hi was asking about the crystal green cleaner...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi S3kel

It's £8 inc delivery for Espuma Crystal Green to the UK see page#1 for prices :thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks tips ,just seen it down the page ,any info on it ,or is it just a really good glass cleaner...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If you go to the RD50 Tyre dressing thread (yeh I know ) there are plenty of discussions on the merits of Espuma Crystal Green Glass Cleaner.

Personally, I've never used it so I couldn't comment, but as it's not available to purchase anymore on-line, and has been superceded by an inferior version (Crystal Blue) according to a few 'pro' detailers, and the Crystal Green is being made available to us only, it would be rude not to participate, so I'm buying it blind. 

... and £8 delivered for a litre of Glass cleaner, rated by the 'pro' detailer can't be all that bad.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Cool ,thanks for that,ok put my name down for the green stuff lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S3kel said:


> Cool ,thanks for that,ok put my name down for the green stuff lol


Added to the list S3kel :thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Tips said:


> Dan, just to give you a heads up on multiple orders from members so far to date.
> 
> 6 x 1 litre orders
> Demetri
> ...


I should be down for 3 litres: Dasheen, Crystal Green and Revolution...

Thanks

T


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry my mistake Tosh, thanks for spotting it. :thumb:

On the buying list you are listed correctly for 3 products which is the main list and thats the one that really matters.

The mini list you have quoted is just to assist Dan with discounts, I'll go back and edit that to reflect your 3 order status.

Hope that helps, sorry about the mini boo boo. :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

man, this must be one helluva headache for ya, keeping track of all these orders, lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dan, please can you factor in a 3 package discount for tosh, when you are quoting his final price.

Sorry for the hoo ha. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> man, this must be one helluva headache for ya, keeping track of all these orders, lol


I didn't expect it to be so popular, I've created some kind of genetic mutant Espuma monster group buy list.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Poor Dan, he's the one ordering the bulk items, ordering the packages and bottles, splitting them up and labelling them, handling all the monies and posting them out.

He's the real hero here. :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tips your the man to ask, best way to prep tyres before applying RD50?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Tips your the man to ask, best way to prep tyres before applying RD50?


See the RD50 thread - it's all explained in there my man. :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> See the RD50 thread - it's all explained in there my man. :thumb:


Which page please :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Which page please :lol:


I know its a monster thread, but so will this thread soon - especially if peeps keep straying off the group buy topic (hint)


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> I know its a monster thread, but so will this thread soon - especially if peeps keep straying off the group buy topic (hint)


Sorry:argie:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Surfex hd 50:1 scrub into the tyres with a nail brush, rinse, dry, apply


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking to place the orders by the end of the week :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Woop, Woop. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

This mornings summary of the products and places available to order. *(see page #26)*

2 Places available
Espuma Crystal Green - Glass Cleaner

1 Place available
Espuma RD50 - Long Life Tyre Dressing
Espuma Activo - Snow Foam
Espuma Revolution - Wheel Cleaner
Espuma Astro - Car Shampoo

Cheers

Tips


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

I'll take the last RD50 please, what do i need to do


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

SRIshortie said:


> I'll take the last RD50 please, what do i need to do


Added to list SRIshortie :thumb:

Dan will update this thread when he is ready to accept payments etc.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Put me down for another litre of Dasheen and Crystal green please :thumb:
> 
> That's
> 
> ...


PM'd you the price over matey. You got a bargain there :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm definitely goin in a dinner so il let lez know


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Tips said:


> Added to list SRIshortie :thumb:
> 
> Dan will update this thread when he is ready to accept payments etc.


Superb, i will await the update


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> I'm definitely goin in a dinner so il let lez know


He's already on the case :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Ahh that's good I did mention it to him when I asked bout the glass cleane


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Please add me to the Astro Car Shampoo list for 1l.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

G.P said:


> Please add me to the Astro Car Shampoo list for 1l.


Added to list G.P :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Note for Dan.

G.P is now on two Espuma orders.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

To all you Group Buy peeps who have received your Espuma products.

Please leave feedback on RD50 in here.

Thank you please. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Tips said:


> 1 Place available
> Espuma Astro - Car Shampoo


Put me down for this as well as the crystal green glass cleaner Tips

Cheers :thumb:

PS Just read your mini review on the Astro at post #661 in the great Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing thread. So going off your recommend my friend


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> PS Just read your mini review on the Astro at post #661 in the great Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing thread. So going off your recommend my friend


Same here...just brought 5 liters of the stuff......


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Is there astro and glass cleaner left?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Put me down for this as well as the crystal green glass cleaner Tips
> 
> Cheers :thumb:
> 
> PS Just read your mini review on the Astro at post #661 in the great Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing thread. So going off your recommend my friend


Added to list Col. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

heavyd said:


> Is there astro and glass cleaner left?


Hi heavyd

Astro spaces are gone, but I can add you as 1st reserve if anyone drops out.
Crystal green is still available, please confirm.

Tips


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Tips said:


> Hi heavyd
> 
> Astro spaces are gone, but I can add you as 1st reserve if anyone drops out.
> Crystal green is still available, please confirm.
> ...


I'll just leave it then tips, I was mainly after the astro to try before I bought 5 litres. Got a few litres of lather in which Im not keen on, so didn't wanna make the same mistake !


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

heavyd said:


> I'll just leave it then tips, I was mainly after the astro to try before I bought 5 litres. Got a few litres of lather in which Im not keen on, so didn't wanna make the same mistake !


heavyd - I've got plenty of Astro, I can do you a swap for similar amount of AF Lather, hows that sound?

ps - is it the new AF Lather - hit me with a PM :thumb:


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

Received the package with RD50 and Activo.

Thanks Tips and DMH-01 :thumb:

Regards


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

red46 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Received the package with RD50 and Activo.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your purchases.

My views on RD50 have been well documented. 

I've not tried Activo Snow Foam, but the 'pro' detailers on here love it and use it regularly. :thumb:


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

Thanks.

Regards


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

You will be able to soon tips


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> You will be able to soon tips


Top man, from pipe dream to reality. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

sistersvisions said:


> Got mine from carcare4me .....same price same postage...properly same people...lol


Brill - I'm just gobsmacked at the value, and I shouldn't be. :thumb:

Great purchase sistersvisions - it looks like we'll be using Astro for years.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sold out at that price, I'd have bought even though I don't need it lol.

They do dasheen at a nice price which I may pick up in future


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

1L of Revolution, Activo and 2L of Crystal Green left :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> 1L of Revolution, Activo and 2L of Crystal Green left :thumb:


How acidic is Revolution, is it safe on freshly powdercoated wheels?

Will Activo strip wax?

So........ if revolution is safe and activa wont strip, i'll have dibs on them please to go along with the RD50, did i read £28 for all 3?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

SRIshortie said:


> How *acidic* is Revolution, is it safe on freshly powdercoated wheels?
> 
> Will Activo *strip wax*?


*Espumo Revolution is a heavy duty safe, *acid free* alloy wheel cleaner.

*Espumo Activo Snow Foam is non caustic, *non wax stripping*, easy rinse for a streak free finish.

*Manufacturers blurb.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

SRIshortie said:


> So........ if revolution is safe and activa wont strip, i'll have dibs on them please to go along with the RD50, did i read £28 for all 3?


Added to the list SRIshortie. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Note for Dan.

SRIshortie is now on three Espuma orders.


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Sorted 

Cheers guys


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Remember peeps - one litre of concentrated Espuma Revolution Wheel Cleaner will dilute to 10 litres of ready to use wheel cleaner. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

SRIshortie said:


> So........ if revolution is safe and activa wont strip, i'll have dibs on them please to go along with the RD50, did i read £28 for all 3?


Yep Revolution, Activo and RD50 is £28 delivered :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Tonight's remaining Espuma products summary. *(see page #26)*

2 Places available
Espuma Crystal Green - Glass Cleaner

Cheers

Tips


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Just a note for anyone getting dasheen used it tonight and its perfect Matt shine and smells amazing


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Whack this up in our 'likkle' Espuma thread Tom


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The list as it stands...

Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing : list #1 - COMPLETE
1. Spoony (reserve from previous group buy)
2. Samh92 (pick up only)
3. Covanantor
4. Gizmo68
5. The Shrew

Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing : list #2 - COMPLETE
1. kev999
2. BareFacedGeek
3. n3ldv
4. G.P
5. bidderman1969

Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing : list #3 - COMPLETE
1. bero1306
2. stantheman
3. rapidTS (France Shipping costs?)
4. jlw41
5. SRIshortie

Espuma Activo Snow Foam - COMPLETE
1. Covanantor
2. LukeWS
3. bidderman1969
4. Demetri
5. SRIshortie

Espuma Revolution Wheel Cleaner - COMPLETE
1. Covanantor
2. Demetri
3. tosh
4. red46 (Portugal Shipping)
5. SRIshortie

Espuma Dasheen Plastic, Leather & Vinyl Dressing : list #1 - COMPLETE
1. DMH-01
2. Spoony
3. Spoony
4. Demetri
5. Demetri

Espuma Dasheen Plastic, Leather & Vinyl Dressing : list #2 - COMPLETE
1. Junior Bear
2. tosh
3. red46 (Portugal Shipping)
4. Princy
5. cbred

Espuma Crystal Green Glass Cleaner - Exclusive to DW : list #1 - COMPLETE
1. DMH-01
2. Demetri
3. Demetri
4. sistersvisions
5. Tips

Espuma Crystal Green Glass Cleaner - Exclusive to DW : list #2 - COMPLETE
1. tosh
2. red46 (Portugal Shipping)
3. Princy
4. mk4ibizatom
5. Samh92 (pick up only)

Espuma Crystal Green Glass Cleaner - Exclusive to DW : list #3
1. cbred
2. Bristle Hound
3. S3kel
4. 
5.

Espuma Astro Car Shampoo - COMPLETE
1. DMH-01
2. Junior Bear (see post #257)
3. red46 (Portugal Shipping)
4. G.P
5. Bristle Hound

I'll be sending payment details out later today :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Your goin to be busy for a while spreading all this out dan. Need to treat your self lol


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Cheers DMH-01, great effort


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It's fantastic to see the Espuma sample list coming to completion.

Well done to all you peeps for participating, I hope you enjoy your products. :thumb:

Dan, good luck with the next phase.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> Your goin to be busy for a while spreading all this out dan. Need to treat your self lol


The joys of trying to get 55L to the Post Office :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dan, the latest heads up on multiple orders from members to date.

6 x 1 litre orders
Demetri

4 x 1 litre orders
red46 (Portugal Shipping)

3 x 1 litre orders
Covanantor 
Spoony
SRIshortie
tosh

2 x 1 litre orders
bidderman1969 
Bristle Hound
cbred
G.P 
Junior Bear 
Princy
Samh92 (Pick up only)

Dan, I hope that helps you with calculating pricing & discounts. :thumb:

Fellow peeps, please review your multiple orders from the main list above.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Postage Discounts:

2 items - £1.50 off
3 items - £28 delivered (Revolution, Activo, RD50)

The other 3 item orders and any above 3 items I have quoted for :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

SRIshortie said:


> Cheers DMH-01, great effort


+1 :thumb:

Nice one Dan

Big thanks to Tips too :thumb:


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Dan/Tips, 
sorry if this has been asked in previous pages, but i haven't read all 48 pages.
Any idea when you will be looking at taking payments, etc?



Tips said:


> Dan, the latest heads up on multiple orders from members to date.
> 
> 6 x 1 litre orders
> Demetri
> ...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dan will be sending out payment details later today. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

RD50 sample just arrived, feel like Felix waiting for a window in the weather which ain't promising.

Cheere Tipu


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

how much is 2 delivered again?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Covenantor said:


> Dan/Tips,
> sorry if this has been asked in previous pages, but i haven't read all 48 pages.
> Any idea when you will be looking at taking payments, etc?


As mentioned I'll be sending payment details out later today matey.

Just waiting for Espuma to confirm the prices :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> how much is 2 delivered again?


Postage Discounts:

2 items - £1.50 off
3 items - £28 delivered (Revolution, Activo, RD50)

The other 3 item orders and any above 3 items I have quoted for


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> how much is 2 delivered again?


Post #470

2 items - £1.50 off :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cheers, knew they were somewhere in the thread, lol

so, £20.50?


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> The joys of trying to get 55L to the Post Office :lol:


If it were me, been lazy and because I can drive there and park outside, Id drop into my local APC as I can send 1kg bags for £4.5 & 5kgbags for £7ish, but I don't know weights/Royal Mail costs.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> cheers, knew they were somewhere in the thread, lol
> 
> so, £20.50?


Correct :thumb:



G.P said:


> If it were me, been lazy and because I can drive there and park outside, Id drop into my local APC as I can send 1kg bags for £4.5 & 5kgbags for £7ish, but I don't know weights/Royal Mail costs.


With APC, liquids are excluded for that service and have to go by APC Regular Parcels.

And my original comment was more about packaging all that lot up but thanks :thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> And my original comment was more about packaging all that lot up but thanks :thumb:


I'm sure your have it all done and dusted by, lets say, if you get the goods Monday morning, and in Tuesday nights post. Shall I leave now. .


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

When are payments due? I'm skint!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> When are payments due? I'm skint!


There's no rush mate, I'm still trying to contact Espuma.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I'm still trying to contact Espuma.


Having problems?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

G.P said:


> Having problems?


No problems, just Les is away and so there's no one else in the office.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Didn't know that he was in yestoday :/


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Rd 50 arrived today and applied to all wheels whilst weather was good, ive got to admit im very impressed, thanks guys


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

davo3587 said:


> Rd 50 arrived today and applied to all wheels whilst weather was good, ive got to admit im very impressed, thanks guys


Glad to hear it matey :thumb:

It's only just arrived? Not sure why yours has taken so long.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any update yet Dan?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Any update yet Dan?


See above :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

My bad


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Hoping not to confuse things, SRIshortie is now BMW shortie...... my user name was a bit out of date.

Sorry if there is now any confusion


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

I've edited my name in the list, hope thats ok 



DMH-01 said:


> The list as it stands...
> 
> Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing : list #1 - COMPLETE
> 1. Spoony (reserve from previous group buy)
> ...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

BMW Shortie said:


> Hoping not to confuse things, SRIshortie is now BMW shortie...... my user name was a bit out of date.
> 
> Sorry if there is now any confusion


That's fine matey, thanks for updating :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just ordered all the products so will be sending payment details out now.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've lost where the pricing list is now :/


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Found it lol

So dasheen and astro is £23.50?


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Just ordered all the products so will be sending payment details out now.


Paid 

Unique Transaction ID8KU98556M2735042J


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Payment sent with gift fees paid :thumb:

(Unique Transaction ID4AY95371E4512052E)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Found it lol
> 
> So dasheen and astro is £23.50?


Correct buddy :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Just ordered all the products so will be sending payment details out now.


All paid Dan

Unique Transaction ID5H349354HB4962151

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Payment just made via Paypal gift 

Unique Transaction ID85J0687570477880W

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheers Dan, paid in full!
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID16573817VL6104330)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Edit: Payment now matched up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID9Y210986BY528962F)

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID9S0653052A581822F)

Thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

paid. 

14173854SD189794W

Merci :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

All paid Dan:thumb:

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID3BY276369X4698109)


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Payment sent buddy 

Unique Transaction ID9MP56179FN380312M


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dan would you prefer cash in hand?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Dan would you prefer cash in hand?


Whatever's easier for you matey :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cash is cool with me if it is for you, saves PayPal costs to :lol:


----------



## n3ldv (May 25, 2008)

Hey how much is it in total for rd50 I know it's a bit of a noob question but my Internet is slow on my rig so I can't keep growling threw all the pages it's takin for ever if some one could even pm me it cheers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Cash is cool with me if it is for you, saves PayPal costs to :lol:


Yeah that's fine with me buddy, I'll let you know when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

n3ldv said:


> Hey how much is it in total for rd50 I know it's a bit of a noob question but my Internet is slow on my rig so I can't keep growling threw all the pages it's takin for ever if some one could even pm me it cheers


PM'd you :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah that's fine with me buddy, I'll let you know when it arrives :thumb:


Cheers Dan 

When's delivery expected to come for you?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Cheers Dan
> 
> When's delivery expected to come for you?


Should be here by the end of the week, everything's in stock just waiting on the Crystal Green to be made :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Still 2L of Crystal Green left for anyone interested :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Payment sent


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID5YG06175UT853405N)


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Dan here you go,
Unique Transaction ID8UN133337V118490X
cheers.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID12711484KU2495334)


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Payment Sent, ID6KM92140931511527.

Cheers, :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Payment sent bud, transaction number 8AM76209JR914021L


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Will update the list with payments received shortly :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

There's 2L of Crystal Green left and another 5L of RD50 :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't see the 4th sample buy for RD50 coming.  :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorted.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Payment sent Dan =45F10639LK695521U


----------



## sergeant (May 20, 2011)

Can I please be added for 1lt of RD50, and I can pay bacs transfer asap,

Many thanks.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

sergeant said:


> Can I please be added for 1lt of RD50, and I can pay bacs transfer asap,
> 
> Many thanks.


Done, will send payment details now :thumb:


----------



## sergeant (May 20, 2011)

Payment sent

ID75Y97009Y0234862P

Many thanks

Wez:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorted.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Payment list now updated :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Ready and waiting PMSL :detailer: :lol::lol::lol:










Only messing, no rush, still waiting on my wolf's rim shield and other products. My winter wheels and tyres will never have looked so good.

Sorry, back on topic now lol :thumb: :spam:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

There's 2L of Crystal Green and 3L of RD50 left :thumb:


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Payment Gift Sent (Unique Transaction ID99975409PL6632312)

Also PM'd, thanks.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Covenantor said:


> Payment Gift Sent (Unique Transaction ID99975409PL6632312)
> 
> Also PM'd, thanks.


Both received :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

can you please pm me a price for RD50 and crystal green? thanks :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

£20.50?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jamie s said:


> can you please pm me a price for RD50 and crystal green? thanks :thumb:


You have a PM :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Payment received for RD50 & Crystal Green :thumb:

Unique Transaction ID3XJ03110J7365474Y


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

If anyone is begging for the products that I am yet to pay for then they can have them instead of me


I am still planning on paying you tomorrow however it's last on priorities if I'm honest.

Bill week and the car needs some suspension tlc, booked in next Friday which I'm trying to save for!

Sorry to mess about


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

There's no rush matey, the items haven't even arrived yet :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I love big black ****


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Forumrape


What next


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I love big black Tyres


Fixed that for you JB :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Lmao good one


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

Unique Transaction ID3W137129L2102093T

Regards


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> If anyone is begging for the products that I am yet to pay for then they can have them instead of me


Are you on the Dasheen list???


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

red46 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Unique Transaction ID3W137129L2102093T
> 
> Regards


Payment received, thanks again matey :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

G.P said:


> Are you on the Dasheen list???


He is. See page 1


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.



DMH-01 said:


> Payment received, thanks again matey :thumb:


Thanks to you for this great GB and Tips for the help.

Regards


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Payment sent for green glass cleaner 

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID8VL47840GR482350C)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

S3kel said:


> Payment sent for green glass cleaner
> 
> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID8VL47840GR482350C)


Payment received :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Any idea when this stuff will be posted out.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Any idea when this stuff will be posted out.


Forget the deliver date, is Junior Bear still having the dasheen. .:wave:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Any idea when this stuff will be posted out.


I haven't received the items yet matey. Once I've received everything I'll update the thread, I usually send out the next day :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

1L of RD50 & 1L of Crystal Green left.


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll take the RD50 please.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll go for the last glass cleaner then, can you pm me the difference I need to pay you fella, as I have paid for 2 so far, cheers bud


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

smicher1 said:


> I'll take the RD50 please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neil


Will send you the payment details now matey :thumb:



bidderman1969 said:


> I'll go for the last glass cleaner then, can you pm me the difference I need to pay you fella, as I have paid for 2 so far, cheers bud


I'll PM you the cost now :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Paid :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Paid :thumb:


Payment received matey :thumb:


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID7K275760DS649511N)

Thanks again!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

smicher1 said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID7K275760DS649511N)
> 
> Thanks again!


Payment received :thumb:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dan, do you have an ETA when you will have the stuff yet?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gizmo68 said:


> Dan, do you have an ETA when you will have the stuff yet?





DMH-01 said:


> I haven't received the items yet matey. Once I've received everything I'll update the thread, I usually send out the next day :thumb:


See above :thumb:


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2006)

1 X Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing :thumb:

Regards 

Andy


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

smiler said:


> 1 X Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing :thumb:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


All the slots for RD50 have been taken. If there's some left over I'll let you know :thumb:


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> All the slots for RD50 have been taken. If there's some left over I'll let you know :thumb:


Ok thanks for your quick reply👍

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Update:*

Bottles will be arriving tomorrow at the latest.

Hopefully the products arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Bottles will be arriving tomorrow at the latest.
> 
> Hopefully the products arrive today or tomorrow.


Superb. Cheers mate. :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Bottles will be arriving tomorrow at the latest.
> 
> Hopefully the products arrive today or tomorrow.


If your in grays tomorrow il get them when you say it's ok


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> If your in grays tomorrow il get them when you say it's ok


The products haven't arrived yet and I've still got to decant and bottle up.

Thursday or Friday should be fine matey :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Be patient peeps, the products are worth the wait. :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I really hope so mate.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Dan I'm in no rush at all for mine, I doubt ill even be home to use it again before christmas :lol: so post mine out whenever :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Update:*

Just spoke with Les at Espuma and he's still processing the products. The delay is with Espuma Crystal Green as they're having to make a fresh batch for us. I now expect delivery to be by the end of this week.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

jlw41 said:


> Dan I'm in no rush at all for mine, I doubt ill even be home to use it again before christmas :lol: so post mine out whenever :thumb:


+2, no real rush Dan - I'm happy to wait for good products.

Plus winter is coming - it's too cold/dark/wet to be worried and waiting on stuff that may not be used realistically until spring time.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Just spoke with Les at Espuma and he's still processing the products. The delay is with Espuma Crystal Green as they're having to make a fresh batch for us. I now expect delivery to be by the end of this week.


No probs Dan - thanks for keeping us all updated :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Just spoke with Les at Espuma and he's still processing the products. The delay is with Espuma Crystal Green as they're having to make a fresh batch for us. I now expect delivery to be by the end of this week.


Nice one for the updates :thumb:


----------



## Manuelec (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,
do you ship in Italy?
If yes I am interested to the next stock of 1Lt Rd50. 

Thanks in advance
Manuele


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Manuelec said:


> Hi,
> do you ship in Italy?
> If yes I am interested to the next stock of 1Lt Rd50.
> 
> ...


Yep I can post to Italy buddy.

Will let you know if there's anymore :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us all updated Dan :thumb:


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

can you pm me if I can try 1 litre of the snow foam please


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

All the slots for RD50 have been taken. If there's some left over Dan will let you know - no PM's necessary. :thumb:


----------



## Manuelec (Jan 3, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Yep I can post to Italy buddy.
> 
> Will let you know if there's anymore :thumb:


Ok Thanks!!! :thumb:
when will you create another 5 slot for rd50?
I'm looking if there's anymore that i can take 

sorry for bad english


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us updated chief


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jason123 said:


> can you pm me if I can try 1 litre of the snow foam please


As pointed out matey the slots are full.

I'll keep this thread updated if anymore becomes available :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Worth an ask dan, I know that we are waiting upon the glass cleaner but have you got the tyre dressing yet? Was going to winter prep my car tomorrow and I've been dying to try RD50 on my tyres


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Worth an ask dan, I know that we are waiting upon the glass cleaner but have you got the tyre dressing yet? Was going to winter prep my car tomorrow and I've been dying to try RD50 on my tyres


All the products are arriving together matey as it cuts the postage cost down :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> All the products are arriving together matey as it cuts the postage cost down :thumb:


No problem, will have to apply the RD50 when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## vesko_m (Aug 1, 2012)

Waiting for 1 X Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

vesko_m said:


> Waiting for 1 X Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing


All order slots for Espuma RD50 have been taken.

Dan will keep this thread updated if anymore becomes available.

Thanks for showing an interest vesko_m :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Update:*

Just had some boxes delivered, won't have a chance to check everything's there until tonight but hopefully get a few items sent out tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Woo hoo! Nice one! Can't wait!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Has the Crystal Green been special brewed for us yet.

Open up the Dasheen and give us a whiff report.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Good timing my cars in desperate need of a clean i will wait off untill this arrives 

Cheers for keeping us updated mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Has the Crystal Green been special brewed for us yet.
> 
> Open up the Dasheen and give us a whiff report.


Yep Crystal Green has arrived :thumb:

Dasheen smells very fresh, like a fabric softener type scent.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Reserve list:

1 x Dasheen -
1 x Crystal Green -
1 x Astro -


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

1 x Dasheen = Tips :buffer:

In like flynn :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd like some Dasheen, so many fast moving lists, somebody put me where the queue is please :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> 1 x Dasheen = Tips :buffer:
> 
> In like flynn :thumb:


Reserve list:

1 x Dasheen - Tips
1 x Crystal Green -
1 x Astro -


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

S63 said:


> I'd like some Dasheen, so many fast moving lists, somebody put me where the queue is please :thumb:


I'll try sort you some out :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

goin to have to pass on the glass cleaner  not mamaged to sell much on ebay


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> goin to have to pass on the glass cleaner  not mamaged to sell much on ebay


No probs mate, thanks for letting me know :thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Tips said:


> 1 x Dasheen = Tips :buffer:
> 
> In like flynn :thumb:


What happened to I like my Poorboy's and I'm not trying that amount without a small sample first. . .


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

he has a sample in the post should get anyday now


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

G.P said:


> What happened to I like my Poorboy's and I'm not trying that amount without a small sample first. . .


Aw man, soz dude - it looks like that last Dasheen was very popular.

... in the end, I had to buy some as soon as it was available to everyone on this thread - I can always get poorboys from many sources, but not the Dasheen in one litre.

I'll send you some - as my way of an apology


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> he has a sample in the post should get anyday now


Cheers Tom :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Reserve list:

1 x Dasheen - Tips
1 x Crystal Green -
1 x Astro 

Remember there's a discount for multiple items :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Is there anymore samples of RD50 Dan?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just wondering if my Rd50 has been posted yet. :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> Just wondering if my Rd50 has been posted yet. :thumb:


Give him a chance fella, he's only just got the stuff delivered to himself, I'm sure he has other stuff to do as well, like work, he is doing this of his own back and in his own time AFAIK to provide us with samples


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> Is there anymore samples of RD50 Dan?


There's no more 1L samples matey, but I'm sure I could sort you some out of mine :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Just wondering if my Rd50 has been posted yet. :thumb:


Samples will be posted out in order the money was received :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Yay - my Crystal Green was second on this thread for payment order :thumb:

Boo - Dasheen was payed last on this thread. 

So, can you 'bundle' Dasheen in with my Crystal Green delivery order and send off sooner, rather than 'bundling' Crystal Green with my last on the list Dasheen order, and sending off later.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Yay - my Crystal Green was second on this thread for payment order :thumb:
> 
> Boo - Dasheen was payed last on this thread.
> 
> So, can you 'bundle' Dasheen in with my Crystal Green delivery order and send off sooner, rather than 'bundling' Crystal Green with my last on the list Dasheen order, and sending off later.


I go by the first payment received (if there's multiple payments) so indeed you will be 2nd :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> There's no more 1L samples matey, but I'm sure I could sort you some out of mine :thumb:


That would be very kind of you mate.. What cost am i looking at and how much would you be able to spare me?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I go by the first payment received (if there's multiple payments) so indeed you will be 2nd :thumb:


Phew


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Any idea where I am on the list, as it is due to go to my work address, and I don't want then numptys in the export warehouse sending it off to outer Mongolia........ Which they have done before!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

jamie s said:


> Any idea where I am on the list, as it is due to go to my work address, and I don't want then numptys in the export warehouse sending it off to outer Mongolia........ Which they have done before!


Outer Mongolia is going to have some really clean and presentable vehicles, :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> Outer Mongolia is going to have some really clean and presentable vehicles, :lol:


Well someone out there had a bottle of Gtech C1.5!


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Samples will be posted out in order the money was received :thumb:


Woop woop, does that make me first pmsl


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jamie s said:


> Any idea where I am on the list, as it is due to go to my work address, and I don't want then numptys in the export warehouse sending it off to outer Mongolia........ Which they have done before!


I'll update the list once I've dispatched as the number I can post a day might vary :thumb:



BMW Shortie said:


> Woop woop, does that make me first pmsl


Indeed it does .


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

mk4ibizatom said:


> goin to have to pass on the glass cleaner  not mamaged to sell much on ebay


DMH, does that leave 1 available?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

BMW Shortie said:


> DMH, does that leave 1 available?


Yeah matey...

Reserve list:

1 x Dasheen - Tips
1 x Crystal Green -
1 x Astro


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

I'll take dibs then lol, and add me to the reserve for dasheen if anyone drops out. might as well round it off lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Reserve list:

1 x Dasheen - Tips - Payment Received
1 x Crystal Green - BMW Shortie
1 x Astro -


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Reserve list:
> 
> 1 x Dasheen - Tips - Payment Received
> 1 x Crystal Green - BMW Shortie
> 1 x Astro -


Do you want payment as before? How much is is £10?


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Cheers for the PM DMH-01

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID54W40937HS865211W)


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Any update on when tyre dressing will be sent out.cheers.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

BMW Shortie said:


> Cheers for the PM DMH-01
> 
> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID54W40937HS865211W)


Payment received :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

kev999 said:


> Any update on when tyre dressing will be sent out.cheers.





DMH-01 said:


> I'll update the list once I've dispatched as the number I can post a day might vary :thumb:


See above :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Reserve list:

1 x Dasheen - Tips - Payment Received
1 x Crystal Green - BMW Shortie - Payment Received
1 x Astro -


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

1L of Astro left :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Give him a chance fella, he's only just got the stuff delivered to himself, I'm sure he has other stuff to do as well, like work, he is doing this of his own back and in his own time AFAIK to provide us with samples


Im sorry mate, Are you his PA.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Might be


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tips is his PA


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

lol, I'm his back up PA


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dan when can I collect mine?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Dan when can I collect mine?


Will check and see if I'm free Friday :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

2 x 1L RD50 samples now available :thumb:

1.
2.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm very tempted to try my sample right now, don't think the tech will take kindly to being asked to keep all greases off the tyres though when he fits them Friday.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Tips is his PA





bidderman1969 said:


> I'm his back up PA


Dan, we need to order moar RD50


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> Dan, we need to order moar RD50


Tips if you look like that:argie:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hair is a similar colour (dye)...ends there.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Still available...

2 x 1L RD50
1 x 1L Astro


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll take 1 RD50 please


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

JonD said:


> I'll take 1 RD50 please


I'll PM you the details now matey :thumb:


----------



## vesko_m (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll take the last 1 X RD50


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

vesko_m said:


> I'll take the last 1 X RD50


PM on the way :thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Dan, just received mine! :thumb:


----------



## vesko_m (Aug 1, 2012)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 9PJ025138H8437049)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

stantheman said:


> Thanks Dan, just received mine! :thumb:


Glad to hear it mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

vesko_m said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 9PJ025138H8437049)


Payment received :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Available...

1 x 1L Astro


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hoping mines arrived/arriving soon.......


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Hoping mines arrived/arriving soon.......


Should be with you tomorrow if it hasn't arrived already, there's only a couple of parcels left :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Received mine today :thumb:. Many thanks.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

BareFacedGeek said:


> Received mine today :thumb:. Many thanks.


Thanks for letting me know :thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Received my green glass cleaner just now ,many thanks dmh-01


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Recieved mine today...again many thanks to Dan for sorting out these samples..:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing arrived here yet. :wave:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Both arrived safe & well this morning :thumb:

Already de-canted the Crystal Green into an empty litre AG bottle 

Dan, you are without doubt, the man! :thumb:


----------



## n3ldv (May 25, 2008)

Just got mines today! Thanks for your work


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

PS The Espuma Crystal Green glass cleaner doesn't 'arf smell like AF Crystal glass cleaner


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> PS The Espuma Crystal Green glass cleaner doesn't 'arf smell like AF Crystal glass cleaner


I thought that too...:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

any idea when i will be getting mine please as i want to play!!


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine arrived today with the extra labels

Thanks again for the effort Dan

First thing I did was took the top off to have a good sniff, wow that stuff is strong. Is it to be used neat or are we to dilute it? Same question for the dasheen?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hadn't recieved mine by the time I'd left home this morning, hoping it arrives today tho


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Espuma Dasheen & Espuma Crystal Green has arrived safely. :thumb:

Thanks Dan.

G.P - pm me you postal address for a Dasheen sampler. :thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

I to have just received mine, Thank you.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Princy said:


> Is it to be used neat or are we to dilute it? Same question for the dasheen?


No need to dilute either product Princy. :thumb:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Tips said:


> No need to dilute either product Princy. :thumb:


Cheers for that buddy


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

S3kel said:


> Received my green glass cleaner just now ,many thanks dmh-01





sistersvisions said:


> Recieved mine today...again many thanks to Dan for sorting out these samples..:thumb:





Bristle Hound said:


> Both arrived safe & well this morning :thumb:
> 
> Already de-canted the Crystal Green into an empty litre AG bottle
> 
> Dan, you are without doubt, the man! :thumb:





n3ldv said:


> Just got mines today! Thanks for your work


Glad to hear it guys and thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone? :tumbleweed:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286012


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Nothing arrived here yet. :wave:


IIRC the other half posted yours early yesterday morning so will be with you tomorrow at the latest.



jamie s said:


> any idea when i will be getting mine please as i want to play!!


I've been in a meeting all day and off to another one shortly so I'll have to check the receipts later.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Princy said:


> Mine arrived today with the extra labels
> 
> Thanks again for the effort Dan
> 
> First thing I did was took the top off to have a good sniff, wow that stuff is strong. Is it to be used neat or are we to dilute it? Same question for the dasheen?


No probs matey and thanks :thumb:

Yeah Crystal Green is quite strong, was slightly light-headed after decanting 15L of it :lol:



Tips said:


> Espuma Dasheen & Espuma Crystal Green has arrived safely. :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Dan.





G.P said:


> I to have just received mine, Thank you.


Glad to hear it guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Anyone? :tumbleweed:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286012


I'll check on the bottle for you matey but from memory it mentioned 1-2%.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Anyone? :tumbleweed:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286012


Answered on thread Col :thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Tips said:


> Espuma Dasheen


Will you trying it over the weekend?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

G.P said:


> Will you trying it over the weekend?


Can do - I've saved the whole back half of my car interior for this purpose. :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tried ringing today to collect mine dan


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Tips said:


> I've saved the whole back half of my car interior for this purpose. :thumb:


What you doing on here then, get out there. . .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Tried ringing today to collect mine dan


Sorry mate, got tied up in a few meetings.

You can collect over the weekend or Monday if you like.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Rd50 arrived today,many thanks DMH-01.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

kev999 said:


> Rd50 arrived today,many thanks DMH-01.


Good good :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Sorry mate, got tied up in a few meetings.
> 
> You can collect over the weekend or Monday if you like.


No worries mate, tomorrow is cool with me if your about, btw how much do I owe you and that's my number incase you wonder when I ring again


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> No worries mate, tomorrow is cool with me if your about, btw how much do I owe you and that's my number incase you wonder when I ring again


Collection tomorrow would be from Hornchurch or from Grays on Monday.

RD50 and Crystal Green - £15 collected.

Can you PM your number matey, I had quite a few missed calls.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Recieved today mate thanks  

Busy working all week so cant try it yet though


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Cheers Dan , got mine today and may get to use all 5 bottles t Moro 


Thanks again


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Collection tomorrow would be from Hornchurch or from Grays on Monday.
> 
> RD50 and Crystal Green - £15 collected.
> 
> Can you PM your number matey, I had quite a few missed calls.


PM sent


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh bum, nothing's been left, was it sent by RM bud?


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Oh bum, nothing's been left, was it sent by RM bud?


Same here, no show on mine yet lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

International items and the additional 2 x RD50 were posted this morning.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Arrived, Cheers mate.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks and smells like Autoglym Rubber Plus Cleaner. Lets hope its not the same as that went the journey.


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine arrived this morning - Will try to get a wash in tomorrow and let you know how I get on using this stuff!

Thanks again!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nothing arrived here


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm told mine arrive at home today! thanks again Dan :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Dan,

Received the RD50 today - very nice bottle and the sticker is a nice touch. Great service.

The dressing itself has impressed me, a good shine but not a tacky look.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just received mine:thumb: cheers Dan


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

LukeWS said:


> Recieved today mate thanks
> 
> Busy working all week so cant try it yet though





cbred said:


> Cheers Dan , got mine today and may get to use all 5 bottles t Moro
> 
> Thanks again





bero1306 said:


> Arrived, Cheers mate.





smicher1 said:


> Mine arrived this morning - Will try to get a wash in tomorrow and let you know how I get on using this stuff!
> 
> Thanks again!





jlw41 said:


> I'm told mine arrive at home today! thanks again Dan :thumb:





T.D.K said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Received the RD50 today - very nice bottle and the sticker is a nice touch. Great service.
> 
> The dressing itself has impressed me, a good shine but not a tacky look.





Samh92 said:


> Just received mine:thumb: cheers Dan


Glad to hear it guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Oh bum, nothing's been left, was it sent by RM bud?


Yeah matey RM 1st Class.

The heavier packages (3 litres +) were sent on Thursday IIRC.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Received the RD50 today - very nice bottle and the sticker is a nice touch. Great service.
> 
> The dressing itself has impressed me, a good shine but not a tacky look.





Samh92 said:


> Just received mine:thumb: cheers Dan


Before secretary Tips gets in there, Don't forget to put up your thoughts in the Espuma RD50 thread :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

jlw41 said:


> Before secretary Tips gets in there, Don't forget to put up your thoughts in the Espuma RD50 thread :thumb: :lol:


Would of liked to of tried it today but weathers been against me


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Got 'em fella! Nice one dude!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Got 'em fella! Nice one dude!


No probs buddy :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah matey RM 1st Class.
> 
> The heavier packages (3 litres +) were sent on Thursday IIRC.


Fingers crossed monday then


----------



## sergeant (May 20, 2011)

My RD50 has not yet shown up


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

sergeant said:


> My RD50 has not yet shown up


According to the receipt yours was posted out first thing yesterday morning.


----------



## sergeant (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Dan


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Will you be doing more of the RD50 samples?

As Tips would say MOAR is required :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

jlw41 said:


> Before secretary Tips gets in there, Don't forget to put up your thoughts in the Espuma RD50 thread :thumb: :lol:


Good call James - any comments/reviews/thoughts are welcome in here. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Will you be doing more of the RD50 samples?
> 
> As Tips would say MOAR is required :thumb:


I'll let this round completely finish first but it depends on numbers really :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I will be purchasing a litre if a new window of opportunity graces this thread.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

1L of Astro available :thumb:


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

Put my name down for 1 litre of RD50 when its available please.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Thanks mate got my stuff the other day - cant wait to try it out


----------



## sergeant (May 20, 2011)

RD50 arrived this morning thank you very much Dan.

Cheers Wez:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

theshrew said:


> Thanks mate got my stuff the other day - cant wait to try it out





sergeant said:


> RD50 arrived this morning thank you very much Dan.
> 
> Cheers Wez:thumb:


Enjoy guys :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

woohoo got mine!:argie: now for the rain to stop!:wall:

Thanks for sorting this out sir.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got mine today Dan

Thanks for all the time and effort mate!!

Cheers


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Mine arrived today, Thanks for your efforts  Very happy


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nothing here yet, hopefully it arrives tomorrow


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

BMW Shortie said:


> Mine arrived today, Thanks for your efforts  Very happy


Are you planning on decanting them into smaller bottles, I would love to know what other peeps are doing with their burger bottles of loveliness.


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Tips said:


> Are you planning on decanting them into smaller bottles, I would love to know what other peeps are doing with their burger bottles of loveliness.


RD50 staying where it is i think.

The crystal green and revolution will go in universal spray bottles.

The astro will go in the lance.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

My RD 50 arrived today, I look forward to trying it out at the weekend, thanks Dan


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got RD50 decanted into a clear 250ml bottle.

Espuma Crystal Green is waiting to be poured into an empty AG Fast Glass spray bottle or soon to empy Cif Glass professional spray bottle.

Espuma Revolution is waiting to be mixed into a 1.5 hand pump Marolex sprayer if I can find one one under £15 inc delivery.

Dasheen, I dunno yet.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tips said:


> I've got RD50 decanted into a clear 250ml bottle.
> 
> Espuma Crystal Green is waiting to be poured into an empty AG Fast Glass spray bottle or soon to empy Cif Glass professional spray bottle.
> 
> ...


You missed out 2 Marolex sprayers in the personalales section mate


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Demetri said:


> You missed out 2 Marolex sprayers in the personalales section mate


... and the seller is from my neck of the woods (groan) :wall:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tips said:


> I've got RD50 decanted into a clear 250ml bottle.
> 
> Espuma Crystal Green is waiting to be poured into an empty AG Fast Glass spray bottle or soon to empy Cif Glass professional spray bottle.
> 
> ...


Here you go mate 

http://www.allpumpsdirect.co.uk/marolex-hand-trigger-sprayers

Price is without VAT though


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers dude, I've had their sprayers added to cart for a few days now - just not pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jamie s said:


> woohoo got mine!:argie: now for the rain to stop!:wall:
> 
> Thanks for sorting this out sir.





Demetri said:


> Got mine today Dan
> 
> Thanks for all the time and effort mate!!
> 
> Cheers





BMW Shortie said:


> Mine arrived today, Thanks for your efforts  Very happy





JonD said:


> My RD 50 arrived today, I look forward to trying it out at the weekend, thanks Dan


Glad to hear it guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Are you planning on decanting them into smaller bottles, I would love to know what other peeps are doing with their burger bottles of loveliness.


Here's mine...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Someone's been busy shopping at Ampulla 

Fantastic foresight Dan :thumb:








... I said foresight, peeps.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Do people dilute their crystal green?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Do people dilute their crystal green?


No - it's in ready to use (RTU) formulation. :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Got to say i am really impressed with the RD50, that impressed that i think when my samples gone (a long long way off yet), i will be buying direct in 5L size.

However, bearing in mind how long 5L would last, has it got a shelf life and if so what is it?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Got mine today - thanks

T


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

BMW Shortie said:


> However, bearing in mind how long 5L would last, has it got a shelf life and if so what is it?


I dunno really - what I can say is some of the pro detailer bods purchased RD50 in bulk when Espuma were a sponsored manufacturer on here, and they are still using RD50 from over three years ago. :thumb:

Les at Espuma would be the best person to give you a ********** answer.


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

Is there going to be anymore samples of the RD50


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Tips said:


> they are still using RD50 from over three years ago. :thumb:.


Thats good enough for me :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Demetri said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> http://www.allpumpsdirect.co.uk/marolex-hand-trigger-sprayers
> 
> Price is without VAT though


I get mine from here

http://www.gm-rsprayers.co.uk/index.htm?ac=JPJTN-M


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

tichy said:


> Is there going to be anymore samples of the RD50


There may well be, I'm letting everyone receive their items first :thumb:


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> There may well be, I'm letting everyone receive their items first :thumb:


Hopefully, I'll keep an eye on this thread then


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Mine still hasn't arrived Dan, any idea when it was sent?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Quick review on the Astro shampoo & Crystal Green glass cleaner @ post #785 :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279794&page=79
:detailer:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Mine still hasn't arrived Dan, any idea when it was sent?


It was sent with the other large items which I believe was Friday, I'll check shortly.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cheers, probably just Royal Mail taking their time


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi mate,
Not received any of my items as yet? 
Didn't want to pester but noticed lots of the guys had theirs last week?
Any idea if it's been posted yet?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I think Dan was posting them out in payment order, but I've noticed the further away from Kent the slightly longer it is talking to receive.

Just a little longer my northern friends, the wait will be worth it. :thumb:


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Wee update.
It's turned up, the house was empty when I got home, the daughter comes in say's "did you get your parcel?"
It was sitting in the coner with the plastic wrapping from Royal Mail, as the padded bag was all burst?
No damage and many thanks lads!



Tips said:


> I think Dan was posting them out in payment order, but I've noticed the further away from Kent the slightly longer it is talking to receive.
> 
> Just a little longer my northern friends, the wait will be worth it. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dan's the main man to thank for all this - I just brought an old favourite, RD50 back to the forum's attention.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Covenantor said:


> Wee update.
> It's turned up, the house was empty when I got home, the daughter comes in say's "did you get your parcel?"
> It was sitting in the coner with the plastic wrapping from Royal Mail, as the padded bag was all burst?
> No damage and many thanks lads!


Takes a lot to tear/rip them mailers but that's Royal Mail for you. Glad to hear the bottles were undamaged, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## vesko_m (Aug 1, 2012)

1 x RD50 received! Thank you very much


----------



## AliasAlbi (May 30, 2011)

Received mine today as well :thumb: Thanks a lot :wave:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

A soggy box inside a bag arrived today. About 500ml of dasheen and 300ml of rd50 left in it.

Will pm you about this later dan


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Aww man, that's a damn shame, sorry to hear of your poor delivery experience Stuart.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep, that's the same damp bag I got last week from the Royal Mail from a very recent purchase in the sales section.

Is it a coincidence in the run up to Christmas? I've not experienced this problem in months, having bought and swapped and given away many Espuma samples recently, then all of a sudden ...

*Note to self* - stop spending unless it's a courier delivery from now until Jan.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

vesko_m said:


> 1 x RD50 received! Thank you very much





AliasAlbi said:


> Received mine today as well :thumb: Thanks a lot :wave:


Glad to hear it guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoony said:


> A soggy box inside a bag arrived today. About 500ml of dasheen and 300ml of rd50 left in it.
> 
> Will pm you about this later dan


Sorry to hear that.

Sure get in touch matey.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've never had an issue with RM but they must have played tennis with it!


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

international small packet received this morning. 

21°c this afternoon, it's time to try 

lovely bottle, serious packaging. 

thanks for all this hard work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

rapidTS said:


> international small packet received this morning.
> 
> 21°c this afternoon, it's time to try
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it matey :thumb:

Enjoy the weather, it's 5.5°c here :lol:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

tichy said:


> Hopefully, I'll keep an eye on this thread then


Keeping an eye here too!


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

I received the order yesterday.

Thanks for everything Dan:thumb:

Regards


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

red46 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I received the order yesterday.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it Tiago, enjoy matey :thumb:


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Any update if there are going to be any more available.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Revolution is by far the best wheel cleaner I've ever used

5litre next for me


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Revolution is by far the best wheel cleaner I've ever used
> 
> 5litre next for me


A no frills stunning alkaline based wheel cleaner, the cheapest I've seen it for 5 litres concentrate is £16.01 inc free delivery . :thumb:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Tips said:


> A no frills stunning alkaline based wheel cleaner, *the cheapest I've seen it for 5 litres concentrate is £16.01 inc free delivery* . :thumb:


OOooh, spill the beans then matey


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Serious bargain


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I worked out that I'm using a solution even weaker than 30:1 ratio too


It gets to work straight away too


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

If another list starts I'd be up for the rd50 and revolution. Apologies if Ive missed updates amidst the other posts.


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Do we have any dasheen photos yet? Interested to see what finish it gives


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Tips said:


> I'll send you some - as my way of an apology


Which arrived safely, thank you. Tips have you used Dasheen yet?

Today, after the rain decided to ease for a couple of hours I was able to have a play with dasheen & poorboys natural look dressing, having gone off AF internal dressing due to its smell.

For me I found dasheen easier to use due to it been a thinner liquid and seemed to spread with ease, very much like AF's, on Seat plastics the dasheen has a more matt finish, which I prefer. To be fair I like the finish of all 3 products.

Dasheen is my preferred product, purely based on its smell, nothing wrong with the others, just what I like.

Once again thank you Mr Tips...


----------



## mr_bertone (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Dan and everyone else!

Is my first post on this perfect forum for new beginner from Sweden.

Have read throw the entire thread and my conclusion is that I have to try the RD50 + Revolution, so please sign me up on the list if it possible to still purchase.

Att Dan: vill send you an PM as well

Many thanks
/Thord


----------



## mr_bertone (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Dan again

I can´t send you a private message before making 10 posts, so if possible respond in the thread for now.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Just found an ancient thread about revolution

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=93008


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great find JB. :thumb:

Tim was selling the Espuma range on his website and sample sizes on this forum to members a long time ago.

I love the title in his post, which sums up everything perfectly 'trader secret' and the price of 5ltr of Espuma Revolution in 2012 compared to 2008 is even cheaper. 

Now that's my kinda madness. :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

G.P said:


> Which arrived safely, thank you. Tips have you used Dasheen yet?
> 
> Today, after the rain decided to ease for a couple of hours I was able to have a play with dasheen & poorboys natural look dressing, having gone off AF internal dressing due to its smell.
> 
> ...


Still after a photo; let's see the dasheen finish


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

haven't seen any astro reviews yet either


i was planning on buying a sample when dan had some, but i had to opt out.

whats it like?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> haven't seen any astro reviews yet either
> 
> i was planning on buying a sample when dan had some, but i had to opt out.
> 
> whats it like?


I've littered so many threads about Astro.

The biggest compliment I can give Espuma Astro, is to imagine it as the car shampoo equivalent of Espuma Revolution wheel cleaner.

A no frills, no nonsense, brilliant car shampoo with a built in rinse aid that works extremely well, it can be used in a snowfoam lance for a touchless winter pre-wash and at £13.51 for 5 litres it punches well beyond it's weight.

A good hearty glug (80-100ml) gives great suds and fantastic lubricity, and at that price it doesn't need to be so concentrated in strength.

Hope that helps JB. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

id rather not think astro is like revolution, revolution is strong as hell lol


wonder how to prove wether its wax friendly or not :\


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> id rather not think astro is like revolution, revolution is strong as hell lol
> 
> wonder how to prove wether its wax friendly or not :


I meant Astro as a great value for money no frills car shampoo, like Revolution is a great value for money wheel cleaner.

According to the manufacturers blurb it is fully biodegradable, phosphate free & uses a special mild neutral formulation blend and is LSP friendly. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> haven't seen any astro reviews yet either
> 
> i was planning on buying a sample when dan had some, but i had to opt out.
> 
> whats it like?


Here you go JB - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3797025&highlight=astro#post3797025

Post #785 :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's. 50/50 shot of dasheen on a brand new door card









Dasheens on the right


----------



## ivor2 (Apr 29, 2008)

hi guys can i put my name down for some of the rd 50


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ivor2 said:


> hi guys can i put my name down for some of the rd 50


Your interest in RD50 is duly noted.


----------



## ivor2 (Apr 29, 2008)

good man tipps presumably you will let me know when payment is due ? thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ivor2 said:


> good man tipps presumably you will let me know when payment is due ? thanks


There may be another round of samples but it will be in the New Year as I have a lot on atm. I'll update the thread if there is :thumb:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Not related to the sample thread but is anyone else having trouble getting onto the Espuma Direct site?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Princy said:


> Not related to the sample thread but is anyone else having trouble getting onto the Espuma Direct site?


Works for me. :thumb:


----------



## Mat1984 (Oct 27, 2012)

Alright peeps can I put my name down for the rd50???? Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mat1984 said:


> Alright peeps can I put my name down for the rd50???? Thanks :thumb:


Course you can Mat1984

Dan will have a review of new RD50 interest closer to the new year. :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I would like to be added to the list if possible.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

There go AndyCa :thumb:

Like I said Dan will update this thread if it's all systems go after the New Year.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Im in too


----------



## mr_bertone (Nov 23, 2012)

I also want the RD50 now! Please let me know if there is a GO in the new year.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

kolarn said:


> Im in too





mr_bertone said:


> I also want the RD50 now! Please let me know if there is a GO in the new year.


I'll keep everyone posted :thumb:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Tips said:


> Works for me. :thumb:


Are you able to log in Tips?

I can get on the site now but keep getting an sql connection error trying to log in


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

I wanna try all 3 products :-D


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Dan - A quick list of the buyers who expressed an interested in Espuma RD50, since our previous sample buy was finished.









Please note - This list is compiled for Dan to gauge the interest stated on thread so far.

Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing
1. tichy
2. T.D.K
3. S63
4. tarby online
5. Imran
6. Ernie Bernie
7. mr_bertone
8. ivor2
9. Mat1984
10. AndyCa
11. kolarn
12. Morten DK

Hope that helps.


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

any chance on getting added to the list to try the RD50?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Callummarshall said:


> any chance on getting added to the list to try the RD50?


Consider yourself number 13 on the list.









It's a list of interest in RD50 mainly for Dan's benefit.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Interested here as well if this is a goer:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Put me down as well my man . Should you need an extra.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Seems like there is quite a bit of interest so I'll get in touch with Espuma once they reopen :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent it's really appreciated.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing
1. tichy
2. T.D.K
3. S63
4. tarby online
5. Imran
6. Ernie Bernie
7. mr_bertone
8. ivor2
9. Mat1984
10. AndyCa
11. kolarn
12. Morten DK
13. Callummarshall
14. dubbed-up-ally
15. Soul Hudson
16.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I'll get in touch with Espuma once they reopen :thumb:


Have you been able to do that yet?

I ask as there webiste has been down over the last couple of days...


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll snap up another litre if there's one going Dan :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

G.P said:


> Have you been able to do that yet?
> 
> I ask as there webiste has been down over the last couple of days...


Site seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jlw41 said:


> I'll snap up another litre if there's one going Dan :thumb:


Sure matey, plenty of spaces left :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing
1. tichy
2. T.D.K
3. S63
4. tarby online
5. Imran
6. Ernie Bernie
7. mr_bertone
8. ivor2
9. Mat1984
10. AndyCa
11. kolarn
12. Morten DK
13. Callummarshall
14. dubbed-up-ally
15. Soul Hudson
16. jlw41
17.


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Presume this will be for 1 liter ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Imran said:


> Presume this will be for 1 liter ?


Yeah samples are 1L as per page 1 mate, although I can do bigger sizes upon request as I have previously (2L) :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Anymore for RD50? Just so I know how much to order :thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Dan Please put me down for some more RD50 if it's not too late and if you're doing any Dasheen in the future then I'll be interested as I missed out last time, cheers, oh and happy new year bud! :thumb:


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Put me down for some RD50 if it's not too late please. :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

stantheman said:


> Hi Dan Please put me down for some more RD50 if it's not too late and if you're doing any Dasheen in the future then I'll be interested as I missed out last time, cheers, oh and happy new year bud! :thumb:


+1 if you do Dasheen again


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll have some RD50 as well please. If you're doing Espuma Revolution I'll have that as well, thanks! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing
1. tichy
2. T.D.K
3. S63
4. tarby online
5. Imran
6. Ernie Bernie
7. mr_bertone
8. ivor2
9. Mat1984
10. AndyCa
11. kolarn
12. Morten DK
13. Callummarshall
14. dubbed-up-ally
15. Soul Hudson
16. jlw41
17. stantheman
18. Ph1L
19. Manny_VAG


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

stantheman said:


> Hi Dan Please put me down for some more RD50 if it's not too late and if you're doing any Dasheen in the future then I'll be interested as I missed out last time, cheers, oh and happy new year bud! :thumb:


Added you to the list and if there's enough interest in Dasheen (which there looks like there is) then I'll add some to the order.

Happy New Year to you as well matey :thumb:



Ph1L said:


> Put me down for some RD50 if it's not too late please. :thumb:


Added you :thumb:



BMW Shortie said:


> +1 if you do Dasheen again


Looks like Dasheen will be added :thumb:



Manny_VAG said:


> I'll have some RD50 as well please. If you're doing Espuma Revolution I'll have that as well, thanks! :thumb:


Added you :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing
1. tichy
2. T.D.K
3. S63
4. tarby online
5. Imran
6. Ernie Bernie
7. mr_bertone
8. ivor2
9. Mat1984
10. AndyCa
11. kolarn
12. Morten DK
13. Callummarshall
14. dubbed-up-ally
15. Soul Hudson
16. jlw41
17. stantheman
18. Ph1L
19. Manny_VAG

Espuma Dasheen
1. stantheman
2. BMW Shortie

I've only checked back a couple of pages for people interested in Dasheen, if I've missed you then just add your name :thumb:


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sorry but i'm going to have to pull out of this. 
I have amended the list.

Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing
1. tichy
2. T.D.K
3. S63
4. tarby online
5. Imran
6. Ernie Bernie
7. mr_bertone
8. ivor2
9. Mat1984
10. AndyCa
11. kolarn
12. Morten DK
13. Callummarshall
14. dubbed-up-ally
15. Soul Hudson
16. jlw41
17. stantheman
18. Manny_VAG


Espuma Dasheen
1. stantheman
2. BMW Shortie


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Come on people, no one else fancy trying Dasheen????


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm interested in dasheen, but I'd rather 500ml


I'm so awkward


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Anymore for RD50? Just so I know how much to order :thumb:


Put me down for some please :thumb:


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm up for both


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Come on people, no one else fancy trying Dasheen???? 
__________________

*£1 donations in memory of sarah's pound can now be made by texting SEZZ99 £1 to 70070.*

Just donated to above good cause,thanks for posting *BMW Shortie*! :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

stantheman said:


> Come on people, no one else fancy trying Dasheen????
> __________________
> 
> *£1 donations in memory of sarah's pound can now be made by texting SEZZ99 £1 to 70070.*
> ...


Thank you stantheman :thumb:


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

any info if the RD 50 buy will be run again?


----------



## steveroberts197 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes please!! i want some



stantheman said:


> Come on people, no one else fancy trying Dasheen????
> __________________
> 
> *£1 donations in memory of sarah's pound can now be made by texting SEZZ99 £1 to 70070.*
> ...


----------



## NBC (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd like some espuma rd50 if i'm not too late??


----------



## philljp (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd like some RD50 please


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

any Espuma RD50 left, will take sum if any


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll get in touch with Espuma this week and update the thread :thumb:


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

If it's going to be available again, I'll have some RD50 please


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry Perry, tried to log out and hit the 'thanks' tab by mistake!


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

stantheman said:


> Sorry Perry, tried to log out and hit the 'thanks' tab by mistake!


No problem - and its a free :thumb:

On another note, someone sent me a PM -unfortunately I can't read/reply as, being a lurker, I haven't got the 10 posts required to access PMs


----------



## ivor2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi guys please keep me updated with progress looking forward to trying this out


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PerryGunn said:


> No problem - and its a free :thumb:
> 
> On another note, someone sent me a PM -unfortunately I can't read/reply as, being a lurker, I haven't got the 10 posts required to access PMs


if that member has tried to sell you goods via PM, leave it with us as they're breaking forum rules by doing so..

thanks

p.s. welcome to the site


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> if that member has tried to sell you goods via PM, leave it with us as they're breaking forum rules by doing so..
> 
> thanks


Unfortunately, as I said, I can't read the PM, so I've got no idea what it's about...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Important update on page 1 :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PerryGunn said:


> Unfortunately, as I said, I can't read the PM, so I've got no idea what it's about...


would'nt suprise me if thats the case..
if you want to up your post count, post a 'welcome' or similar in a few threads in the newbie section of the forum. when you have read the PM, please hit report if it is what i think it is


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Mate is it still the green glass cleaner ? Have you tried some ? And is it any good ? If yeah il have some  I you still have some haha


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Been away a while but I'm still interested in the rd50 if there's another GB. Might have a go at some of the other products too (crystal green?)


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

DMH-01 - have you had any response from Espuma yet?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

PerryGunn said:


> DMH-01 - have you had any response from Espuma yet?


I'm in Wales atm, I'll sort it out when I'm back :thumb:


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

OK thanks - just wanted to check if it was still going to happen


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Let me know if you've got any RD50. The concours tyre dressing is pathetic.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

still havent got round to trying my stuff out yet!


----------



## mr_bertone (Nov 23, 2012)

DMH-01 - I am still very interested at getting the RD50 + Revolution sample. 
Plese let me know if it´s possible to buy and ship to Sweden as soon as possible.

Best regards
/T


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

DMH-01 - is there any update on this yet?


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Any update


----------



## ivor2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi guys just wondering if any progress on this?


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Can I be added to the list for the RD50 (1 litre size) if still available?


----------



## philT (Jun 23, 2008)

Is this still going? I would like to try the RD50 1L Tyre Dressing that is raved about so much!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

+1 for me with rd50, if still going.


----------



## freelanderuk (Apr 13, 2013)

1L of Espuma RD50 if this is possible for a newbie

cheers
chris


----------



## fox999 (May 22, 2011)

rd50 for me please if it's still available! :thumb:

Thanks, Ian.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry guys I wasn't subscribed to the thread anymore.

Due to the new increased postage charges from RM, I will have to re-calculate the cost of the samples and decide whether it makes sense to carry on.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Second class postage might help keep the costs down

It just doesn't make sense for me to buy 5L so I'd gladly pay a bit more to be able to get a litre


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

The interest has got out of control I reckon dan. If you do go ahead and do this, make sure you benefit too, it's a lot of work.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Sorry guys I wasn't subscribed to the thread anymore.
> 
> Due to the new increased postage charges from RM, I will have to re-calculate the cost of the samples and decide whether it makes sense to carry on.


Very understandable. Noticed a lot of people using collect+ now instead of RM, IMO RM have really shot themselves in the foot. Some of the prices I have been quoted for post are just absurd - post is costing more than product in some cases!

If you do decide to go ahead I would still be interested (despite receiving 1l of fk350 last week) as I would never be able to use the full 5 litre of RD50 going by the worlds longest thread on tyre dressing lol.


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

Count me in if you're good enough to run another purchase.

Might be an idea to reduce the quantity a little in order to guarantee not to go over the 1kg package weight and see the RM delivery cost double.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Like 750ml ?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> Like 750ml ?


750ml wouldn't divide evenly into 5l though. Perhaps 500ml would be better but then ther cost per ml would be higher due to the price for bottles etc being about the same for 1l and 500ml. Wouldn't put me off but may do others. After all it is a sample.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

The reason that demand has been high is because you can't buy RD50 in quantities of less than 5L and that would last the average user forever - it seems that Espuma are missing a trick in not selling in smaller quantities.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I think espuma target the commercial side of things, which is why their products are in bulk.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> I think espuma target the commercial side of things, which is why their products are in bulk.


I'm sure you're right - but it's a real pain if you're not going to use the stuff on a commercial scale...

If nothing comes of this thread, I'll probably try to find 3 or 4 others in my area who want to share 5L - I'll buy it, they can collect it, no postage charges other than the initial delivery


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

luckily for me espuma is 5 mins drive away ! currenly have 5lts of dasheen, active snow foam, apc g202 and revo wheel cleaner

the wheel cleaner is 10 quid and dilutes 1:30 and is still stupidly strong so works out massively cheaper than the maguries stuff I was using at 9 quid for 500ml lol 5lts is well worth it


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

PerryGunn said:


> I'm sure you're right - but it's a real pain if you're not going to use the stuff on a commercial scale...
> 
> If nothing comes of this thread, I'll probably try to find 3 or 4 others in my area who want to share 5L - I'll buy it, they can collect it, no postage charges other than the initial delivery


You might be interested in this if you do order some yourself. Was tempted to do something similar myself. Its a wonder no-one is doing eBay small bottles like with the auto smart range! Mind you, with eBay you can't be certain what you are getting with non-sealed bottles


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I might have some 500ml stuff for sale soon to cut down how much I have  after I've paid my fees of couse and sorted some bottles out


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Moggytom said:


> I might have some 500ml stuff for sale soon to cut down how much I have  after I've paid my fees of couse and sorted some bottles out


When I looked at maybe doing this myself hdpe chemical resistant bottles worked out about £1 each delivered when bought in packs of 5 on eBay. Postage is the killer - about £3 for a filled 500ml bottle.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

ahh didn't think about it like that just have to cover what the stuff cost me like what dan was doin, RM prices have gone stupid


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

I've seen other threads where people are buying stuff and others have asked to share it so I'm assuming that that sort of arrangement is permissible - if not please say so and I'll delete this post

I'm in Worthing (W. Sussex) so is there anyone in my area who would like to go 50:50 on 5 litres of RD50 @ £38.73 (delivered) from Amazon?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't think that would work either 


Who would pay to send it on to the other person, and who would pay for bottles etc etc


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Don't think that would work either
> 
> Who would pay to send it on to the other person, and who would pay for bottles etc etc


That's why I asked if anyone local was interested, then it can be collected rather than posted - bottles are easy if it's not going in the post, my last lot of RD50 was given to me in a 0.5l water bottle, admittedly it's just sat on a shelf but it hasn't affected the plastic and hasn't leaked


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Moggytom said:


> ahh didn't think about it like that just have to cover what the stuff cost me like what dan was doin, RM prices have gone stupid


I worked it out at £8-£9 roughly for 500ml to cover costs (i.e. not including the time to rebottle and take to the post office etc but including product, bottles, padded envelope, post, etc). Would still consider doing it but would need a seller account and mod approval to do a sample thread. Wouldn't be looking to make any money, just help others out as the interest seems to be there in this product still. Mind you I have a litre of fk350 to try as well lol!

EDIT: Actual cost is £8.36 approx.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

PerryGunn said:


> I've seen other threads where people are buying stuff and others have asked to share it so I'm assuming that that sort of arrangement is permissible - if not please say so and I'll delete this post
> 
> I'm in Worthing (W. Sussex) so is there anyone in my area who would like to go 50:50 on 5 litres of RD50 @ £38.73 (delivered) from Amazon?


Tempted. I'm in East Sussex, let me think. Ill let you know. Pay dad is not till 26th, I'm happy to purchase if we go ahead as I've got a £10 voucher to use


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

It's the same from espuma direct


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

@Fiesta-125 - Yes. Just a few pence cheaper than amazon mind. Take it thats a screenshot from Espuma direct? I remember the price but delivery to me was a lot more due to my location


----------



## freelanderuk (Apr 13, 2013)

I will remove my name from the list as I bought a gallon from amazon


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Please remove my name from the list as I have purchased 5 litres of RD50 from Amazon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

please do not sell / try to sell via PM.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> please do not sell / try to sell via PM


Sorry, I'm puzzled by this I've never tried to sell anything to anyone - I did offer to share the purchase of 5L of RD50 in post 883 of this thread but I also said that I'd delete the offer if it broke any rules


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as per PM, ignore the above but if you want to sell on here you'll need to do so via the sales section :thumb:


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> as per PM, ignore the above but if you want to sell on here you'll need to do so via the sales section :thumb:


Apologies, I had seen other people offering to share purchases and I didn't realise that this would be construed as 'sales' - I won't repeat the mistake


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm sure I'm being dumb here and it's staring me in the face but where is the lst and how do I add myself?


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone know if this offer is still ongoing, the thread seems to have died a death.

Really keen to try other Espuma products after being hugely with the revolution wheel cleaner, but I just really don't need the industrial sized amounts that they supply.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I would be interested too, but I am a touched confused also


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Is there anymore samples of this going on?


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma are offering their products in sample sizes on their web site, its been running for few weeks now, I would ask them to see what they can do for you.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

turbanator said:


> Is there anymore samples of this going on?


Sorry for the delay, only just noticed this thread.

The samples are finished and as mentioned you're best speaking to Les at Espuma. I'm sure he'll sort you out :thumb:


----------

